# Fertility & Gynaecology Academy (Amin Gorgy)



## Nofi

Hello Girls,

Does any of you oldtimers in ARGC know of Dr Amin Gorgy. He used to be a Co-Director in ARGC before setting up his own clinic in Harley street called Fertility &Gynaecology Academy .

Just want your thoughts on him. Was going to go to ARGC but discovered him as a Dr that also carries out immune treatment, after previous failed ICSI in Barts, and about to start another treatment cycle, i've decided to do further investigations in Reproductive Immunology hence ARGC was my first option then decided to go directly to be a patient @ Alan Beer's clinic. Now need to either choose btwn ARGC & Dr Gorgy's clinic. He is cheaper than ARGC and guess since he was with Dr Taranissi for about 6 yrs they might practice same protocols.

Please help me with your views on him, as never heard of him or his clinic-- guess 'cos it's new.


----------



## Twinmummie

Dr. Gorgy is a really lovely man who doesn't say much


----------



## Nofi

Thanks Georgia!! I went for an initial appointment with him few days ago and he seemed nice, but DH is a bit unsure of him as it looks like clinic not busy and doesn't carry out any procedure on site hence uses the lab of CRM or LFC. No evidence of his clinic success rate as he is affiliated to d CRM or LFC, hence will share from their success rate published which isn't near as good as ARGC. Though his personal succeess rate is same as ARGC...
Did he personally treat you?


----------



## Ms Minerva

I think that he may use a similar protocol to the ARGC, in terms of immune therapy, steroids, heparin and IVIG.  I saw him when he was at the ARGC and he seemed very pleasant, if a little on the quiet side.

Jules


----------



## gbnut

Hi NoFI

I am ARGC.  Mr gorgy is very nice and does work the same way as ARGC.  I had my initial appointment and have had to have all the immune testing done again.  i am on my dr at the moment.  He is very thoughrough. he does not speak to much but answers your questions well and he gets more chatty the more he knows you.  I feel i am in safe hands.

Please ask any questions

Susan x


----------



## EmmCook9

I remember Dr Gorgy from his time at the ARGC - he did my EC.  As the others have said, he is a little on the quiet side but gets chattier as time goes on and can even be quite funny at times.  Seemed really nice to me.


----------



## Janis18

Nofi - I saw Dr Gorgy a lot during my first tx and I really liked him. A lot of girls didn't, but we seemed to 'hit it off' during the follow-up consultation after our first treatment. He is quiet but does cheer up once you get to know him and joke about with him a bit
Jane
xx


----------



## Nofi

Thanks for all your views, well appreciated.


----------



## dreamy

Hi


I know I am very late to reply to this post but I thought someone might find it helpful to hear about my experience.

I was referred to Mr. gorgy by my local gynae consultant who highly recomended him. I had ICSI treatment at his clinic in 2005 with some basic immune treatment. We found him to be a bit quiet at first but after a couple of visits we started to get on really well. 

His clinic did get extreamly busy when I was there and it wasnt unusual for him to be running late. We were lucky to be successful with our treatment the first time (twin girls ) and I put it down to the close monitoring and fantastic treatment we recieved. I just can't praise him highly enough. I was one of about five women referred from my local hospital at the time and we all got pregnant on our 1st attempts with him. A least two of us with twins, so he must be doing something right!

We will be going back to see him in a year or so to try again with our frozen embryos. 

Anyway I hope this is helpful to someone,

Good luck to you all with your treatment xx


----------



## Maisie3

Hi Nofi

I am planning to go there too - I love the ARGC but can't afford it so am going to try with Mr G...........i have heard nothing but positive comments - only a few people though but I think its enough for me

Maybe see you there - planning to cycle again around August

Gini
xxx


----------



## gbnut

Hi Nofi

Best of luck with your treatment with mr Gorgy.  He is really nice and i have total trust in him.

Although it has not worked for me it is the best cycle i have ever had and my problem is implantation even with all the extra drugs.

Hope to here your good news soon

Susna x


----------



## Zilly

Hi Guys

Just wondered if you could give me a telephone no for Dr Gorgy's clinic as I would like to have my third attempt with him.  

thanks
zilly


----------



## gbnut

Zilly his number is 0207 224 1880 

Best of luck with your treatment with him you are in good hands.

Susan x


----------



## Athene

Gbnut - maybe you should remove Mr G's mobile number from FFs and email it to Zilly instead?

Athene


----------



## gbnut

Athene have done did not think of that before i put it up.


----------



## Zilly

Hi Gbnut

Thanks for that, when I was at ARGC on my first attempt back in Oct/Nov 2004 I saw Dr Gorgy for most of my visits and he is a very quiet man but was lovely at the same time.  I was very lucky to fall pregnant on my first attempt.  I have since tried again back in Sept 2006 but was not as successful, well it is a 50 50 chance!!!  I would like to try going to Dr Gorgy's clinic as he is slightly cheaper than ARGC.....this will be my final attempt, I am so grateful to have Emelia but I would love it so much if she had a brother or sister.

Thanks again for your help.
Zilly

PS sorry Athene if I have caused a problem....


----------



## Athene

No problem, I just thought that Mr G may not want his mobile number phone number made public on the internet! 

Good luck with your treatment.

Athene


----------



## harley

A little late to reply, but wanted to add that on my 2nd ICSI at ARGC in 2002 I pretty much saw Mr Gorgy all the time. In my years at ARGC (2002 to get DS and 2004/05 to get DD ), Mr Gorgy is the only person I've seen Mr T allow to do so much. I suppose he was there longer than others, but my point is he must have been trusted and capable.

He is a lovely man, as others have said very quiet and perhaps a little difficult to understand at times, but is very warm and supportive. I would quite happily have returned to see him. I know his own clinic was a dream for him and he was very careful and gave it alot of thought before he set it up.

All the best, Debbie


----------



## Zilly

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that I have received some info from Dr Gorgys clinic, and it is definately a lot cheaper.  I am going to call and make an appointment next week and will let you know how I get on.  I am quite excited as the money will be a little easier to find and am looking forward to having treatment with Dr Gorgy as I saw him all the way thru my first attempt...

bye for now
Zilly


----------



## stevie3

hi .... this is late reply.  Only just saw the thread but will write in case you are checking. My beautiful baby girl is 5 months old today.   I became pregnant on my first attempt with dr gorgy and cant recommend him highly enough.  He is completely professional and gentle, although this seems to be misconstrued as quiet / unfriendly judging by some of the posts.  It couldnt be further fm the truth though.... he has a great sense of humour and the ability to put you completely at ease .  dont be misled by the appearance of the clinic.  Its the doctor that counts, and from my experience, you cant do any better!  hope this helps


----------



## Tweetiepie

Nofi - thanks for starting up this thread!!!  And thanks for everyone that took the time to repond!!!  As this is the kind of info I need.

Tweets x


----------



## Princess Leia

Hi ladies,

I know it's late for reply but i just noticed this thread. After 3 failed IVF's Dr Gorgy was recommended to me by a friend who used to work with him at LFC. 
After immune treatment - elevated TNF - prescribed Humira, Egg collection was done at CMR clinic. They are really great. Apparently only clinic using purified air in the OR's.

12 days after EC I just got my first ever .
Highly recommend Dr Gorgy!!!

Good luck


----------



## Tweetiepie

Congratulations Princess Leia!!  This gives me great hope!!!


----------



## karen

Does he have a website? I can't find anything through google...


----------



## Princess Leia

www.fertility-academy.co.uk

Good luck all

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jappa

Hi Ladies

Does anyone know what his personal success rate is for the 35 to 37 year age range as he sounds good but the clinic success rates are not listed on the HFEA site as he uses other clinics for EC etc.

Hope someone can help.

Jappa xx


----------



## Princess Leia

Hi,

I really don't know his success rate. Just got pm from one lovely lady who said that F & G academy is not registered with HFEA yet!!!!! I am not really sure whether this is true or not. I suggest to call and check.


----------



## Tweetiepie

Hi Princes- did you have a consult with the Beer clinic too or was it Dr Gorgy alone?  How are you feeling How wonderful ... maybe he can work his magic on the rest of us ladies

Tweets x


----------



## Princess Leia

Hi Tweets,

I just had consultation with him not de Beer clinic. When BT confirmed elevated TNF I was prescribed Humira straight away, which really helped with fragmentation issue (less than 10%) this cycle.
I even got his mob. no. to call if necessary (not abusing it though  ). On a plus side F&G A. is cheaper than ARGC - all u/s are included in the price.

As it is still early days I am trying to take it slowly. Very scared that something bad is going to happen (chemical, m/c). Just living in hope for the time being.


----------



## beattie2

Hello Ladies

I don't know Dr Gorgy's success rate but have had my last 2 cycles with him and have been happy with his treatment and suppport. I have had 2 BFPs, unfortunately I have MC'd both times but this seems to be because I seem to have immune problems which are proving difficult to crack, I don't think I would have even got this far without such a good dr. Mr Gorgy provides a very individual service with careful monitoring thorughout cycles, hopefully I will have my next cycle with Mr G again sometime soon


Leia- congratulations!!


Best wishes 

Bx


----------



## Nofi

Dear Ladies,

Just to update this thread since i started it almost 18 months ago, quite a number of previous ARGC patients sent me a PM highly recommending him thus decided to go ahead with his clinic.
I have since then been a patient of Dr Gorgy and i can truly recommend him. My 2nd & 3rd cycles were with him, and got my 1st ever BFP though it ended in a MC.

Dr Gorgy offers a one-to-one approach, effective monitoring at a time that suits you and surely knows his stuff. His treatment is very similar to ARGC and based on my interaction with various ladies (Beattie 2 & I were cycle buddies at his clinic) i have met at his clinic, his success rates are quite high. As he doesn't have his own lab yet, his success rates is not on hfea as he uses other clinincs labs (LWC or CRM) for EC and ET, thus his rates feature on those of such clinics.

Wishing you all the very best with your future treatments.

Nofi
xx


----------



## nikkis

well Ive just found this and its very helpful..have been wondering who to contact but I shall be on the phone first thing in the morning to Mr Gorgy..he kindly rang me this evening and I really embarrassed myself by calling him Mr Groggy


----------



## Tweetiepie

Oh my God - how funny!  You really did make me burst into laughter!!!!  

All the best - you will ahve to let me know how it all goes as I will be very interested to know!!


----------



## nikkis

yes what a twit, poor chap was only trying to be helpful!


----------



## Loui123

May I ask 2 ques- to save money, can I go to Dr Gorgy with Chicago test results and get him to be my immune consultant if I got my blood drawn and sent straight to the RFU lab in Chicago? And secondly, will he give immune treatment if you were to have IVF elsewhere?

The reason I ask is that East Anglia have now agreed to fund 3 IVF cycles on the NHS (from Apr 09) and so I am keen to stay with my own clinic (ISIS in Colchester) to get the free treatments. My clinic does not recognise immune testing but may tolerate an immune consultant prescribing drugs to me whilst undergoing ICSI with them again.

Loui


----------



## gbnut

Loui

yes and yes

he will go with your results but might re test some if tehy are high to get more levels. Also you can do ivf elsewere and he will just look after your immunes.  All the very best with your tx. by the way he is a really lovely doctor and is very patient with everyone. you really do get a good service from him.

Susan x


----------



## Loui123

Susan - thanks so much for your help. I am going to try to pursuade ISIS or Bourne Hall to do IVF whilst he or ARGC treats any immune issues.

Loui


----------



## nikkis

hi girls
has anyone heard of treating Th1 46% and Th2 26% and hiogh CD3 with just steroids?  I really cant afford the Humira and Ivig and have frozen embs so there is too low a chance to splash out all that money anyway?
Thanks, Nikki


----------



## karen

Does anyone know how long it takes to get an initial consult with him?

Also how long it takes to get your notes from the argc? My file is HUGE having 5 x ivfs with them - does he need the whole lot?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I never went to Mr Gory but ARGC gave me my notes within a week, had to write in asking and they send or collect. Maybe ring and ask does he need the whole lot?
L x


----------



## Guest

Karen - I got my notes from ARGC in a week too


----------



## sue93

yup, me too   had to pay an admin fee (about £20 i think) x


----------



## Tweetiepie

Karen i did enquire about appointments with Dr Gorgy and he could have seen me by the end of the week so I think that would not be a problem.


----------



## nikkis

Mr Gorgy and very obliging and his secretary Callina (not sure on spelling) is lovely


----------



## karen

I'm feeling much happier now it seems possible and not so madly complicated. 

I love JJ calling him Mr Gory! Intersting name!


----------



## Tweetiepie

Dr Gory    i did notice this ... which made me giggle.  Someone lese called him Dr Groggy too on this thread I think      

I love it!!  

Karen you will have to be careful, if you meet him not to call him one of these names  

Once I went for an interview and the womans name was Sharon Rose.  Ha Ha

Guess what I called her - to her face!!  Sharon Stone.  She was NOT impressed!!!


----------



## karen

I called! He's calling me back later to see if I'm a hopeless case or worth coming for a consult. Will try very hard to not call him anything - just in case!


----------



## Tweetiepie

Bear in mind ... I asked him loads of questions - so make the most of your time with him over the phone!!!


----------



## gbnut

Karen all the best and let us know how it goes as i said to you before he is lovely when you get to know him and all he wants is for it to work.

Susan x


----------



## karen

I am rather amazed that he's calling to speak to me. I called to book a consult and the girl said that she would get him to call me first - very different from the distant dr's I'm used to!


----------



## koolkap

Hi All,
I am 25yrs old n hubby is 32yrs old,

Have been trying for last 2.5yrs. Had tubal pregnancy in dec 2006. After that never ever conceived. 

  His sperm mobility is low. We are seeing doctor in jan after my chums are over.. to have our donor IUI ,. 
In our very first appointment we really liked doctor Dr Gorgy . He gives you proper time and try to explain all possible alternatives.
As we cannot afford IVF . We have decided to go in for Donor IUI. 
    Will update later after meeting Dr. I am really scared as i have done IUI thrice with hubby sperms n it was negative i am really hoping that this time we will get lucky. We can afford three IUI due to less funds.. I really wish that god n doctor   will try n do there best to give us this happiness

Cheers 
Koolkap


----------



## beattie2

Just popping on to wish you all the best

Bx


----------



## Choice4

Goodluck all, let us know how it goes


----------



## karen

I went to see Dr G today and am going to cycle with him. I cant believe how much time he gives you to answer your questions. But is he always late?


----------



## annacameron

jsut called him as i saw this thread, and incredibly SPOKE TO HIM IN PERSON there and then. 
seems nice. 
but hard to udnerstand on phone.
prices are good cf any other clinic far less a central london one! i guess he's trying to get established. 
does not do ARGC's famous routine of bld tests every day
does IVIG (1250 for 24g) and intralipids (350)
believes that absolute nos NKs irrelevant and activated ones are all that matters. (in line with lister and thum study) but contrary to ARGC (where he worked for 5 years) actually.
HTH


----------



## Choice4

Dr Gorgy and Dr Armstrong( at the portland) would treat you for immune even if you are not their patients, Dr Gorgy would do the intalipids in his clinic and DR Armstrong would give you a prescription  if you want or he would arrange it for you.
It is suprising how fast one can get appointment with Dr Gorgy,a nd how he has time to come on the phone
I guess like anna said he is trying to build his clininc.
I would go and see him just to pick his brain!!


----------



## karen

Yes but its a tad annoying when you are in a consult with him and he answers the phone! He is a little hard to understand sometimes - I keep asking him to repeat he must think I'm slightly deaf!  But he is lovely and you feel you have the time you need.


----------



## koolkap

I had been to Dr Gorgy clinic twice n both the time he was late i think he is just too busy.. 

But he is genuinely a good doctor. I hope his treatment works for me...

All the best Girls...!


----------



## lily67

annacameron said:


> jsut called him as i saw this thread, and incredibly SPOKE TO HIM IN PERSON there and then.


Nothing like grasping the nettle and getting an answer Anna


----------



## annacameron

yes Lily 67, ahem...hmmm... all very well

as long as it wasnt Karen who was with him at the time!

Sorry Karen if so!


----------



## karen

about 11:10am?


----------



## annacameron

no, THank goodness, about 2pm. 

IT WAS NOT MY CALL!


----------



## karen




----------



## Tweetiepie

I think Dr G sounds good!!!  I have never been seen on time by any consultant - keep that in mind!


----------



## Choice4

Hi all
I went to see Dr Gorgy today
1. My appointment was at 11am, I was seen at 12noon, my advice is to take a book and be prepared to wait.
2. He was a nice Egyptian man, in his late 50s or early 60s, not in a rush and would spend all the time you want with you, that's why he runs late , but i did not mind.
He was down to earth and he would answer the phone during your consultation !!!, 

We went through my history, and i seem to know a lot about ivf and treatment, that he said he likes patients that are very knowledgeable, I told him I was know as the intralipids lady on-line so to expect more girls asking for intralipids.

3. He usually does a mock transfer, and would do all transfer with ultrasound guided

Plan for me:
a) TNF (cytokines) TH1:TH2 is high :need Humaria
b)NK cell high: need IVIG or intralipids or a combination
c)Thin Endometrum/lining :need hyteroscopy
d) LAD negative : suggest I need LIT ( from my DH blood) I am not sure about this because Dr Armstrong has said he did not think I needed it
e)High fasting insulin it was 15 ( should be below 10): need metformin
f) Thyroid level 2.79 he said this was ok, but i told him for ttc it should be between 1-2, and i requested thyroxine : he gave me 25ug thyroxine

I also had blood tests done for TB ( TB Quantiferon test) to rule out TB, I also requested blood test for anti-sperm antibody and AMH.

I would see him after hysteroscopy and they would start working on the lining, I would need to transfer my embryos to his clinic
That's my story


----------



## Tweetiepie

Well done Choice!  Sounds good to me.  I think you would probably need to be on metformin for a minimum of 2 months in advance of tx ... not sure what he told you.

I wonder how long it would take for thyroxine to kick in

What are your TNF levels out of curiosity?

Good luck x


----------



## lily67

Thyroxine takes 6 weeks to establish itself and to become stable at which point TSH should be retested and the doseage adjusted if necessary.  It depends on the person, but 25mcg was enough to take mine down from 3.6 to 1.5


----------



## koolkap

Hello All,
I had been to Dr G Clinic on Mon 12th Jan to discuss about our IUI donor . He told us to do various blood n urine test and touch wood all the reports have come normal . 
Then again on wed 14th Jan I did see him for my 2nd day scanning , he said things so far looks good. He has given me injections every alternative days and clomid 2 tablets in day. I took the first injection at his clinic. he explained me all the process
Today 16th Jan Fri is the most scariest day of my life I need to take injection on my own as hubby dear had to leave home early morning for office .I would like to tell u guys one thing I am the last person on the earth to get a shot.. I am dam scared. 
I use to go to the clinic for regular shots when i was young n even b4 the doctor asked me to see him i use to run away. i am so scared of it. 
But yeah i did it, may be the desire to have a baby made me strong enough to do that. I did all the things exactly what doctor had told me but i am scared I made sure there was no air in the syringe but u never know.. I had closed my eyes while injecting . I called my hubby n asked him what happens if an air bubble goes inside my body he said u might dye.. I told him i if don't answer the ph or door then be sure that i have taken the injection wrong he started laughing but i am really scared... 
Anyways I don't know y do we have to take it ourself. In our country doctors call us for injections

This is the biggest achievement for me n i really hope all goes well.. will see Dr G on Mon again, Will update my progress after Mon..

Till then takecare ! Be happy n Be good.!


----------



## Choice4

Hi all
Koolkap well done on your injections
Tweet My TH1:TH2 was 51, and my fasting insulin was 15, my TSH was 2.79
My question is fasting insulin of 15 and norrmal is 10, does that warrant metformin, he gave a dose for 6month because it would be cheaper to get all in one go, and thyroxine 25Ug for 6months, but I don't think i would take it for 6months
I would be having humaria if my TB tests comes back fine


----------



## lily67

Choice, if you google fasting insulin you will come across sites like this http://www.wdxcyber.com/ngen10.htm that suggest that you possibly might have insulin resistance syndrome and that metformin is warranted where the level is >15.

I don't understand whether you are saying that you won't take the metformin or the thyroxine for 6 months. With regard to the thyroxine you need to persist with it until he tells you to stop as you probably know that hypothyroidism can also cause implantation failure. Can't say about the metformin but again I would persist until told otherwise, until all of the other pieces of your puzzle fall into place at least and you can actually do the transfer and your 2ww.

/links


----------



## Choice4

Tweet
Thank you for providing that website on insuline resistance, it was very informative an I can see I have a few things listed there.
I would be seeing an endocrinologist on the 29th and would discuss it with him
I would start all my meds after that


----------



## lily67

Choice, all I would say is that make sure that your endocrinologist knows about reproductive issues.

The one that I saw last year was clueless and a complete waste of time and I was banging my head against the wall.


----------



## Luisa8

Hi all,
Can I jump in for help I am doing FET at the moment with DE and if this fails again, which Im kind of expecting it to , Im looking into going to see Dr Gorgy for immune tests. 
I live in Spain so could anyone tell me if there is any kind of waiting list to see him and does anyone know if the tests be done all in the one day? Also, I was wondering, does DH also need to have tests done? Im a bit clueless when it comes to these tests having not long even realised they even existed... oh and while Im asking all these questions, roughly about how much do they cost? 
I'd also be open to the idea of doing a future cycle with him, although originally one of my reasons of going to him is because Ive read he would be prepared to work with another clinic where I'd do my cycle. Does he do DE does anyone know? 
Sorry for all the questions and thank you so much for your help and lots of luck to all.
Kath xxxxxxx


----------



## Choice4

Kath8
I hope this your cycle works out for you this time, Good luck

If you have to see Dr Gorgy , I don't think he has a waiting list
I think it would be better if you call his office and speak to him, he is good at coming to the phone
I would Pm you his number


----------



## Choice4

Hi 
I found this post from another site 
On the use of chinese herbs to help implantation

The website of ivf herbal support on embryo implantation was a good read
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is some information about my successful FET

Before I begin, I must tell you that I have to give the credit to God. This is my first pregnancy after trying 5+ years for a BFP. I also prayed to Mary and St. Therese. My PM is now ON so feel free to contact me for more information!

MY Clinic's FET PROTOCOL:
-My clinic uses estrogen patches to prepare the lining. I noticed that I was on these patches longer than ALL of my FET cycle buddies. I started out using 4 patches (0.4 mg of estrogen total) every 72 Hours. I was later tapered to 2 patches every 72 hours when I started the PIO.
-My final lining check was 2 weeks before the transfer and it was already 14
-On the morning of transfer, I have to insert a yellow prometrium capsule to calm the uterus and lie down for 30 minutes.
-I have read studies that the higher your progesterone is right before transfer, the better the transfer. So I took my first PIO injection in the evening as instructed 6 days before the transfer, then I moved it to the morning every day after this since I knew my transfer would be in the morning.
-Finally, my clinic says that I have to be on the PIO shots through 15 weeks of gestation.

BEFORE TRANSFER
- Multi-Vitamin with Green Super Foods:
http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/Pr...lly/M003164.htm
-Coenzyme q-10
-Enteric Coated Fish Oils:
http://www.renewlife.com/Products/N...itical-DHA.aspx
-I stayed away from cold dampening foods: NO Dairy, Nothing cold out of the freezer or refrigerator. Limited red meat (I did cheat and ate some gluten and sugar.)
-I made a "Warming Stew" in my crockpot and ate it a couple of days before the transfer, the day of transfer, and a few days after. I simply did a GOOGLE search of warming herbs and warming foods according to TCM and threw it all in the crockpot.
-Took IVF Embryo Implantation Herbs from http://ivfherbalsupport.com starting 2 weeks before the transfer (I ordered these herbs out of sheer desperation. I looked up each herb that is in this formula in Randine Lewis's book the Infertility Cure and each one is indicated for my individual TCM diagnosis-has anyone tried these before?)
-I had acupuncture once a week during the cycle.
-Kept abdomen warm using my hands and occasionally hot water bottle. Made sure I wore a long cami daily that would cover the abdomen for added warmth.

TRANSFER DAY
- Had acupuncture the evening before the transfer and 40 minutes after the transfer.
- Wore self-adhesive heat packs on the bottom of my feet all day 
- Reclined back as much as possible on the 2 hour ride home in the passenger seat of our minivan
-Ate "warming stew"

AFTER TRANSFER
-NO climbing stairs
-Bedrest except for bathroom for 24 hours after transfer
- Took it easy for the next couple of days
-Continued to take IVF Embryo Implantation Herbs
-Ate warming foods according to Traditional Chinese Medicine


----------



## Luisa8

Thanks Choice4. Got your pm. Im going to wait and see what happens with this cycle before phoning and making app... but I like to have a plan B and be prepared for the worst... if you know what I mean.
Good luck to you too.
Kath xxx


----------



## Choice4

Could anyone please tell me the other hospital Dr Gorgy work in 
He calls it CCRM or CRM anyone know the full name or the website
thanks


----------



## gbnut

crm is centre of reproductive medicine. It is know as CRM london and is based at 111 Park Lane i think

Best of luck with your tx


----------



## beattie2

Dr Gorgy also does stuff at Londons Womens Clinic- had treatment there last week and was quite impressed

Best wishes

Bx


----------



## Choice4

Thank you all


----------



## koolkap

I had my IUI yesterday morning. Dr G said that IUI will be at London women's clinic @ Harley Street . I was quite nervous about it ..Poor DH had taken a day off at work yesterday. Everything went well, it did pain a bit but i was fine after the IUI process. But two things that I feel was not what I expected  Dr G was not there for my IUI they said the nurse/doc i am not sure @ London women;s clinic do the IUI and Doctor comes in only for IVF, and second thing was after doing my IUI the lady immediately kept my feet on a stool n said ur done u can go. I was feeling strange , I was wondering why the hell is she in a hurry , I politely told her can i lie down for sometime n she said yes u can but it wont make any difference. May be they were not concerned as i was not there patient . 
Anyways after all this thinking i did lie down for 10 Min's n came home with DH , After coming home I did receive all the royal treatment that was missing in my life , poor DH made 100% sure that I rest completely . 
But today morning i am getting a negative feeling as if this thing has not worked for us. I am not sure how am i going to handle the truth after 15days . anyways will keep u guys updated what happens.! 
Till then keep  for me  takecare guys n all the best..!

Love Koolkap


----------



## gbnut

Koolkap

I have blown you some bubbles to cheer you up a bit. You have got to stay positive. I dont think they treated you any different to there own patients so dont worry on that count. Hope you get a good result in 15 days 

susan x


----------



## Choice4

koolkap
I wish you all the best, If you were not happy with you treatment you can email Dr Gorgy
But I am you would be fine


----------



## koolkap

Thanks Susan I know I am being way toooooooo negative about it … I will try n be positive about it. I know I have to keep patience as these things take time.

Thanks Choice4 ,  I think I will wait for 2 more weeks n do a test n will call Dr G with results. He is really kind so I don’t want to be rude to him.

Thank u all for the love n support.

Love Koolkap


----------



## nikkis

hi
is anyone intending to use Humira?
Nikki x


----------



## gbnut

Nikki i did use humeria i had several injections of the lovely stuff and it did bring my levels down. If you have any questions about it just ask

Susan x


----------



## nikkis

thanks Susan x


----------



## karen

has anyone had ivig or intralipids with Dr G? Where is it done? He doesn't have a nurse in his consulting rooms does he? 

Its a shame his lovely receptionist left.


----------



## Choice4

gbnut
What was your TH1:TH2 before you did your humaria, how many humaria did you do to bring it down, how soon did you retest
where did you buy your humaria, how much was it
sorry for too many questions


----------



## gbnut

Karen he has a nurse that does the ivig upstaires. He puts the needles in to get started and then the nurse monitors. I have had it twice with him.

Choice he was able to get my levels down to 25 from 40 something so not bad but i had an injection from him every two weeks for about three months. Husband did the injection at home. it has to be kept in the fridge and i will be honest it hurts but only for about 30 secs. I always had mine in my thigh in the front.  They are really expensive they were about £350 for one injection but he was far the cheapest he was a lot cheaper than ali or other chemists. 

Susan x


----------



## Choice4

gbnut
I did not know that Dr Gorgy have the humaria, in the office, he gave me prescription to get mine
Well i wonder if he has stopped doing them, I would email him

So did the humaria help you, how soon after the humaria did you do the ivig,
Did you do IVF or natural, and did you get pregnant. hope yo don't mind me asking


----------



## gbnut

He may not have his supply now. it is definately worth shopping around. Ask your local chemist what price they would give you.

the humeria did lower my levels and i did not have ivig until after my positive result. I did not have humeria after positive result. I did icsi and did get pregnant but later miscarried. I had 7 attempts all icsi or fet and it was not till i started having ivig and then ivig and humeria that i started to get positive reults although all three BFP ended in miscarrage or chemical. 
I am a firm believer that need to get immune issues sorted as this stops us getting our dreams. 

Susan x


----------



## Donkey

Hello
I wonder if you can help. I have just had my 3rd failed ivf with good embryos and I am now considering immunes.  I am at the London Womens Clinic which I see you have mentioned on this thread.  I have a 3rd go left out of the 3 for 2 package with them, but I still have to pay for drugs etc.

Will Dr Gorgy/LWC do the immunes tests.  Can he act as a consultant for them?

For the first time in a week I feel that there may be hope!!

Thank you
Donkey xx


----------



## Choice4

Donkey
You have come to a good site, Dr Gorgy is very good and easy going,my i suggest you make an appointment to see him in 57A wimpole street, he can arrange all your immune test and treatment from there, and you can use him or any Dr you want for your transfer, after you are all clear with immune
His number 0207 2241880


----------



## Donkey

Thank you Choice, I think it's definately the next step forward.

Good luck xx


----------



## koolkap

Update from my side... I am again going in for DIUI. Lets see what happens.. this time i have decided to be positive about it right from start.

All the best to all..
lots of love koolkap


----------



## karen

Good luck Koolkap - keep us updated!


----------



## koolkap

I had been to Dr groggy clinic today. It seems my lining is thin so he may abandon the cycle..   i don't want to do that.. can anyone suggest any medication or diet to improve lining .he says its side effect of clomid. Can anyone help me on this...


----------



## gbnut

He gave me estrogen patches and pills to increase my lining.


----------



## Choice4

gbnut
Yes clomid causes thin lining, next time try femara, it does not cause thin lining.
For lining to improve try
1. Estrogen patches, tablets , suppository or injection
2.Viagra tablets or suppositories
3. Trental
4. Terbuteline
5. Acupunture
6. Vitamin E, asprin, Fish oil, vit c

If i were you i would postpone it, sometimes it is better to listen to the Drs, i am still sufering thin lining and I don't want to waste y eggs on thin lining
but as you are doing IUI, if you want to try you luck then thats fine.
If it was IVF, it would be better to postpone


----------



## koolkap

Thanks Choice4 n GBnut, 
          I had been to Dr G clinic today he said the lining is thin but better than b4 , he said depending upon today's blood tests he will decided about IUI . Hopefully things work out. 
          I am taking vitamin E, Fish oil, vit c hopefully it will help improving the lining. 

Koolkap


----------



## Choice4

I like Dr gorgy, he is a sweet man , and he spends time with his patients a lot and can ebven come to the phone when you need to speak to him diectly.And you can email him.
I would recommend all my friends to him
I am sure he has good results, but we cannot view his stats. because he is not fully independent, as he works out of other hospitals for his transfer, IUI etc.
But he is a good man


----------



## karen

Choice do you know if DR G's clinic is open at the weekends? I never asked if he did ec and et at the weekends. I've just started the pill with a view to a cycle this month but am supposed to take it for 4 days min before AF. Started it today and see signs of AF arriving this weekend - early! so i'm worried and may need to contact him. What email address do you use for him is it on his site? does he respond?

Koolkap - hope lining improves for you to have a go this month!


----------



## Choice4

I am not sure if Dr Gorgy's office is open on the weekend, If i were you i would call the hospital and see if you can speak to some one

His email is [email protected]
I don't think he replies that often but you can try

Put your name and write Urgent as the topic on the email and see if he would reply


----------



## gbnut

He does not have secretary at the weekend but he certainly works at the weekend.  I have had both transfer at collection done by him at the weekend plus seen him for appointments. Tomorrow i would phone his mobile

susan x


----------



## karen

Thanks girls. I was awake all night worrying about it but AF still not properly here so hoping I can hold off for another 24 hours and then call him first thing monday. Will try mobile and email though if not.

Karen
x


----------



## HelenFS

Hi there,

_ EDIT - I've copied my experience of my consultation with Dr Gorgy from the intralipids thread to this one on the recommendation of Choice4. Thanks!_

Just thought I would add details of my consultation with Dr Gorgy today. I thought that he was very kind and attentive and, like others have said, willing to discuss things at length and in detail. He kept checking to make sure he had answered all of my questions. My consultation lasted over an hour and during this time he scanned me. _EDIT - Just to add - my appointment was at 12 noon and I was seen on the dot. He also did not take any other phone calls during my consult._

My issues are: Hyperthyroidism - for which I am under the care of a local endocrinologist and taking carbimazole (anti thyroid).
Raised NKs - 25.0
Slightly raised CD19/CD5 - 13.9
I have a history of immune diseases in my family. My mum has rheumatoid arthritis and my aunt has lupus.

We discussed using intralipids as I want to do this. I don't know if this has been posted already but Dr Gorgy said he is recommending a combination of IVIG & intralipids and steroids. Although he is happy to do just intralipids if a patient requests it. He told me that two days earlier he had met with a senior guy from the lab in Chicago (Rosalind Franklin) and they had agreed to start testing bloods with intralipids in the way they do the NK assay for IVIG. Dr Gorgy was very keen for this so he would have a clearer idea prior to intralipid treatment the likelihood of it working for a patient and the impact it has on a range of issues not just nks. I liked the fact that he is really putting a lot of time and effort into developing this treatment. He said that they (the lab) wanted to do further tests on getting 'the test' right and they thought that it would take 4-6 weeks to develop it further.

_EDIT - Thanks Choice4 for letting me know about the millenova lab where this is already up and running!_

I have four frozen embryos (in storage at another clinic) and we discussed how I wanted to try take them to blast. I know this is a risky option and that none might survive and I may reassess the situation if and when any survive the thaw. It was decided that because of this I would be put on clexane, prednisolone, aspirin and would have intralipids only as Dr Gorgy agreed that there was no point me having IVIG when we don't know if I will even get to ET stage with these frozen embryos. I am treating this frozen cycle as a dummy run almost and if none make it to blast or survive the thaw I will at least find out how my nks respond to intralipids and steroids alone. I know that IVIG works on them as the assay had my nks reducing from 25 to 12.2 (Is below 10 optimum? Dr Gorgy said 12.2 was fine).

Dr Gorgy was really positive and really put me at ease. I found him very likeable and easy to get on with. I'm a primary school teacher and he was telling me about his son which I thought was lovely. I didn't find him quiet at all but chatty and willing to share a joke. He is obviously very devoted to what he does. I'll be starting in 4 weeks time - I'm keen to get going now!

I would also recommend anyone who is thinking of using him to arrange a consult.

Thanks 

Helen x


----------



## HelenFS

Karen,

Hope your AF held off and you managed to get hold of Dr Gorgy.  

Helen x


----------



## karen

Thanks Helen it did and I've just been in today. Waiting for tonight to see if i start stimms   He's given me his card to call at 7pm to get the news.

Girls do you know how much blood tests are through him? I was suprised to be charged £100 for todays bloodtest which would have been £60 for a day 1 test at the argc - never thought I'd see the day when the argc appeared cheap.

On that subject does anyone know how much he charges for ivig and intralipids - he wants me to have both!! (which he appears to do in the waiting room, I saw a girl in there today having intralipids)

Thanks for your help. After so long at the argc I feel a little at sea in a new environment and too embarrassed to ask him costs - how daft is that?? 

x


----------



## HelenFS

Hi Karen,

That is good news about AF. Have you found out if you are starting stimming tonight? Hope so  

I am really shocked that you've had to pay £100 for a blood test. I was under the impression that Dr Gorgy was a little cheaper than ARGC not more expensive. I was also surprised that I had to pay for a scan because on the FGA website it says scans are included as part of a fresh or frozen cycle but not the drugs, bloods or HFEA fee so I checked my brochure and it seems scans have been added to the list of things  not included in the cycle fee! I still think he is worth it but I am going to try find out the costs for everything this week. 

Good luck! 

Helen x


----------



## Choice4

I think the best thing is to phone and ask the cost, of everything before hand
Also ask if you can do the blood test directly with the Drs lab, next door and pay the lab, or you can ask your gp to write you a blood for to go directly to drs lab
The only problem is tha Drs lab charge for drawning the blood, admin fee and then the blood test
You can call Dr gorgy's sec and say you are suprised at the cost of the blood test that you have always had it cheaper, i think he should be able to do something for you
Intralipids I think is £350, i am not sure of ivig, it depends on the gram.
If you want your own intralipids, you can buy it off healthcare at home and they would send a nurse to you house to do it( but you need a prescription)


----------



## gbnut

What all blood tests did you get done?  When you are haveing your levels checked they were only 30 each. You must have been getting other things tested as well. As for scan you just pay £100 for first one and then the rest are part of package. In the long wrong he is much cheaper than argc due to having less blood tests you will not need to have them 2x aday with mr g.

Susan x


----------



## Maarias

Hi,
I have been seeing Dr. Gorgy for immunes and a possible fresh cycle or OI/IUI.
Has anyone actually got a bfp yet with Dr. G He's really meticulous in his research, but am wondering whether to combine his immune tx with treatment at a more established clinic like the Lister??
Mx


----------



## karen

Thanks girls.

Maria - I saw someone in his office yesterday having intrlipids who was 8 weeks pg. Speaking to his secretary before xmas he'd had 7 pg in a week and I know princess leia on here got pg with him.


----------



## apricot

Hi 

I havent posted for a while but just wanted to share my experience of Mr Gorgy and Intralipids with you.

I am acutally with the ARGC and have high NK cells with 3 previous miscarriages (one on prednisolone, asprin and clexane) with the longest term being the first pregnancy at 17/5 weeks. For this pregnancy I was on Humira for high TNF before pregnancy and then from conception, 25 prednisolone, 40 clexane, asprin, gestone and 400 clyclogest as wll as thyroxine and armour thyroid for hypothyroidism. At 5 weeks the argc gave me IVIg for NK cells CD 19 slightly raised and CD 56 (the worse apparently?) at 30%. First dose of IVIg increased NK cells, second dose brought them down to 29% and third had no change. I had continual discomfort and spotting/bleeding (including bad red bleed at 12 weeks) until 14 weeks which was slowly getting worse.

At 14/4 weeks (end of Jan) I finally gave up pestering the argc for more IVIg and went to see Mr G who was lovely and spent a lot of time with me and DH explaining things as well as talking for ages on the phone before we saw him, reassuring me that a journey from Scotland would be worth it (I had never even seen Mr T - always felt he was a bit like the Wizard of Oz!). He was so right! He gave me Intralipids immediately and I could feel the discomfort subside whilst treatment happened. Within 12 hours the bleeding had stopped and apart from a bit of brown spotting (and nothing at all in the last 10 days), the bleeding has (touch wood) completely stopped!!! We are 18 weeks tomorrow and scan yesterday went well. I have now had 2 treatments and will have them every 2 weeks until 24 weeks. Most importantly my NK cells have (using RFU) gone from 30% to 5%. Mr G says it doesnt work for everyone but in general it usually works for more people than IVIg. 

I know we still have a long way to go, but now that I am the furthest along that I have ever been, I just wanted to let you know how fantastic this new treament can be (and its only eggs and soya!!!) and to reassure anyone thinking about it that I have had no side effects - unike IVIg which made me feel awful. Also to say how brilliant Mr G has been, always there when I needed to talk to him and returning my calls the same day - I cannot recommend him enough.

I really hope this helps give someone the hope that this site and the wonderful people on it have given me.

Apricot


----------



## Eveline

Hi there,

Just wanted to say thanks to the inspiring posts here I'm seeing Dr G too for immune work-up.  Like Maarais, am thinking either of a cycle here or at Lister with Dr G's immune tx. 

My understanding was he didn't really advocate intralipids - would favour IvIG - until there is more research on the exact quantity and frequency needed to supress NKC's.  However, I got the impression he would give you what you want (within reason). 

I feel his clinic could be quite a pricey route - tx costs weren't mentionned during my consult, so good advice to clarify these first. 

E


----------



## karen

I'm hopefully starting my first cycle with him today (waiting for blood results). I discussed intralipids and ivig with him as I was keen to try intralipds for cost reasosns. He has recommended based upon my previous immune tests that I have both as he thinks I may respond better to intralipids


----------



## Maarias

Yep, have to say am not finding him particularly cheap, but will be doing immune tx with him for FET. He's suggested intralipids and steroids initially and then IVIG after transfer depending on how the embryo defrosts.


----------



## Choice4

I have not done my transfer with Dr Gorgy
What i know is that 
1. He has a very good updated scan system, better that ARGC
2, His consultation is cheaper £120, and he is cheaper generally, but you can ask if you can have the test done somewhere else even NHS and he would give you the forms
3. You can reach him on the phone easily
4, Because he is attached to a hospital, it is difficult to have a statistics of his success rate
5. He is easily accessible
6, He is meticulous with his immune treatment, and happy for you to have the transfer done somwhere else, but he can prepare you body for immune,  and when you get pregnant he can help hold you pregnancy with immune tx


----------



## Maarias

He does his transfers at CRM or LWC. My concern was whether their embryologists were of the same calibre at the Lister or ARGC...
it's a personal decision I think...


----------



## 3yk999

Hi Ladies,

I am really very confused, I have booked appointment with ARGC and after going through this thread I called Dr. Gorgy clinic they are happy to give me tomorrows appointment well in ARGC the waiting is till April.

I have few questions if the procedure of IUI (as per earlier post) will be done in London women clinic or CRM by their staff members than there is no difference if I go directly to the London women clinic or CRM.

Also the chances of getting pregnant as I have PCOS only no blockage of tubes, or low count sperm.

I have PCOS and the following:

My weight is 58 Kg very normal BMI as I have lost 15-17 kgs in last 8 months
Husband sperm is good normal
Irregular periods but since last four months its normal but dont know when they will become abnormal again.

Just want to have some suggestions about the treatment which I can go for and the Clinic (ARGC or Dr. Gorgy)

Regards


----------



## koolkap

Hi... 
I had my 2iui with Dr G .. IT happened on 21 feb at LWC.. This time Dr G personally did it... he charges 650 for IUI and injections approx 200 depends upon ur body response .
But for my 1IUI the nurses/doc at LWC did it for me. 
I would suggest b4 finalizing any thing do consider Dr G is just wonderful , he will personally call you every time u do ur blood test to explain the result.. 

I would definitely recommend him.... he is a gem


----------



## 3yk999

koolkap said:


> Hi...
> I had my 2iui with Dr G .. IT happened on 21 feb at LWC.. This time Dr G personally did it... he charges 650 for IUI and injections approx 200 depends upon ur body response .
> But for my 1IUI the nurses/doc at LWC did it for me.
> I would suggest b4 finalizing any thing do consider Dr G is just wonderful , he will personally call you every time u do ur blood test to explain the result..
> 
> I would definitely recommend him.... he is a gem


Dear,

Thanks for your reply

What happened to your first IUI failed or what, do you think for PCOS (Polycystic Ovaries) IUI is better option.

Regards


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that I will be moving this thread to the gen IVF boards, as this is the board for ARGC and this thread has become a clinic thread rather than the comparrision/info thread it started out as  

Shelley Xx


----------



## 3yk999

Shellebell said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just to let you know that I will be moving this thread to the gen IVF boards, as this is the board for ARGC and this thread has become a clinic thread rather than the comparrision/info thread it started out as
> 
> Shelley Xx


Dear,

Cant you create a forum for Dr. Amin Gorgy in the clinics section like ARGC and other clinics.

Thanks


----------



## Shellebell

The clinics on this board have been created with the permission/approval or request of the clinics themselves. 
On the IVF boards there are many threads for the different clinics, just like this one


----------



## koolkap

3yk999
    my first IUI was BFN.... I think it would best for u to discuss with him he will given you proper guidance what is best for you... then its upto u if u want to continue with him.. but i am sure if u meet him u will deff like him.. 
        my 2nd iui test date is 8th march.. will update about it later.
all the best..! hope u find the best solution...

Lots of love 
koolkap


----------



## karen

shelly will you give us a link to it?

Its all personal - the argc is like a big company with friendly people and Dr g is like a tiny company. Pros and cons to both. Some girls like the daily monitoring at the argc, I personnally hate it and chose Dr G because I knew him from when he worked at the argc but he doesnt demand daily bloods. I started stimms yesterday and dont have to go in until friday. This really works for me as I'm much happier and relaxed not trying to juggle work, ivf and DD. 

The thing with Dr G is you have to ask and he will tell you. I'd definately recommend a consult with him if you are undecided and then you can form your own opinion. 

Karen


----------



## Choice4

Shelly
Please don't move us from here, we like the little Dr Girgy's group here , we are not trying to compare it with ARGC, is just that Dr Gorgy is doing quite well now, I think especially with intralipids, and he has a personal approach to us that have seen him.
How can i ask him to request for his clinic to be set up here, if you tell me what to i would do it.
We don't want a fight with the ARGC girls please!!!!!!


----------



## 3yk999

koolkap said:


> 3yk999
> my first IUI was BFN.... I think it would best for u to discuss with him he will given you proper guidance what is best for you... then its upto u if u want to continue with him.. but i am sure if u meet him u will deff like him..
> my 2nd iui test date is 8th march.. will update about it later.
> all the best..! hope u find the best solution...
> 
> Lots of love
> koolkap


Thanks Koolkap,

I met Dr. Gorgy he is really nice, he suggest me for IUI as IVF is quite high level treatment for me at the moment.
I would like to ask you few questions:

As I have paid for my first appointment, £120 for scan and £100 for blood test, and he also said to me I need to see him on 2nd day of my periods so he can give me some medicine, can you please tell me he will again charge me for the consultation or just for the medicine.

One more thing should I ask him on my next visit that if he can do my IUI himseld instead of London women clinic staff.

Regards


----------



## koolkap

hi  3yk999,
        I have just checked all my receipts..   He did not charge me after first consultation. I think if your are taking treatment with him then he wont charge for consultation again.. He will do day 2 scan and give you clomid and injections to take home ( that's what he gave to me i might be wrong.) I had requested him to give me first injection so that i know how to take it . He was kind enough to do that. The injection kit for 10 injections was i think 250 pounds along with syringe and needles . I guess it is 25 pounds per injections. But to be frank it all depends on how ur body reacts. He will ask you to come again on day 9 for a scan n blood test and every alternate days for scan n blood test.. bye the way blood tests cost 35 pounds. Then i guess around day 11 or day 12 he will ask you to buy a home ovulation test kit.. to chk if ur ovulation has started if it has then u have to call n tell hi or else by day 13 or day 14 he will give you injection for ovulation it costs 30 pounds if i am not wrong...  you need to take the injection at night he will tell u the time and will do the IUI after a gap of one day. they say our body is ready by that time.
I may be wrong as it all depends upon how ur body reacts to medication, I have read on other broads that clomid reduces our lining so u can ask him to give any other medication instead of clomid.

Blood test are done at doctors clinic and IUI is done at LWC Which is walking distance frm Regents park station 

You can ask him if he can do the IUI for you..! 

I hope this will help you..  all the best for ur IUI.. IF this cycle is BFN i will surely catch u in his clinic sometime..      
Till then takecare and happy injecting... 

Lots of Love 
Koolkap


----------



## karen

I've been in for blood and scans today and am feeling very very happy as he's just told me I dont have to go back again until monday  .  Next week its intralipids and ivig so a full on week but I am loving the fact that you can talk to the dr and he adapts things around you. I wish I'd swopped to Dr G sooner


----------



## HelenFS

Hi Karen,
That is great news!   At least you have a weekend without any tests/scans before your intalipids and IVIG next week. I can't wait to get going with my treatment with Dr Gorgy now! Just getting stuff sorted and I spoke to him today about some of my tests that I'd had. I think it is brilliant that he rings back when he says he will! Just need to wait 6 weeks now  

Helen x


----------



## Choice4

I have had my 2nd dose of humaria and i feel fine, would see Dr G in 1wk for blood test


----------



## Maarias

I am in with Dr. G as well late next week for intralipids.


----------



## Choice4

See you all at Dr G's office for an intralipids party!!!
( welcoming intralipids to the UK!!, the new saviour)


----------



## 3yk999

karen said:


> I've been in for blood and scans today and am feeling very very happy as he's just told me I dont have to go back again until monday  . Next week its intralipids and ivig so a full on week but I am loving the fact that you can talk to the dr and he adapts things around you. I wish I'd swopped to Dr G sooner


Dear Karen,

Do you know how much he charged for the blood tests after starting the treatment as he charged me £100 for the first blood test at the time of consultation.

Regards


----------



## Luisa8

Hi everyone,
Ive got an appointment with Dr Gorgy on the 11th March. When I called and asked how much they would be Dr Gorgy told me the names of a list of tests and their prices which sort of went in one ear and out the other (not very clued up on immunes im afraid ) but I jotted down the prices and they came to about 1500 pounds. Including DH having some down. 
Does anyone know, would this be about right? Do you have to pay when the bloods are taken or when you come back for results? Can you pay with a credit card?  
It's a lot of cash..... but worth it if i get some answers.
I haven't had any immune tests before... only kariotype (dont know if thats included).
Thanks for your help
Kath xx


----------



## Choice4

Kath8
Yes you can pay with credit card, Immune tests are really expensive, as they have to be sent to USA,
But You need to do what you have to do to get your answer.
Infact when you become pregnant, the immune drugs are even more expensive, IVIG is about £1500. But If you are pregnant and you want to keep the baby, you would pay it
so my dear we are all in "the same immune boat", hang in there!!


----------



## Luisa8

Thanks Choice... Im hanging! Im hanging!


----------



## Choice4

Hang my dear, no falling!!, hold tight.
Good news is what we want


----------



## koolkap

Hi girls a little update from my side... i have all AF symptoms.. Did a HPT yesterday it was faint line .. i hope it is not false thing and it will end into BFP.. Will keep updating... I have decided no to test until fri which is my official date...


----------



## HelenFS

Koolkap

Fingers crossed for you that the line gets darker and you get a strong BFP on OTD  . 

Helen xxx


----------



## karen

Morning all,

The first blood test he did was £100 for me too and then £35 for one hormone (last week) and £70 for two hormones (today). You pay by credit card in his office and then take the form to the blood place to get it done.

I did point out to him that this is more expensive than the argc but he didn't seem to believe me! (the argc are £30 a hormone).

However as you do so many fewer blood tests its obviously cheaper in the end and the blood place is much nicer (they hurt less and give you privacy).

Speaking of which - whats ec like at the LWC does anyone know how it works? ie what time you do it? Is it sedation or general? can dh go in with you? etc etc

karen


----------



## koolkap

Hi karen
i cant answer all your questions but the info that i have i would like to share with you.

Dr G personally does EC, Generally its in first half of the day...and the nurses/doc @ LWC say its done under sedation.
I think its not always that Dr G does the ET. You can ask Dr G he will definitely  answer all ur queries.. 

All the best for Your IVF

Hi Helen,
Thanks so much i think its is showing false positive as i  did take injection for ovulation. lets see will update by fri, 

Lots of love and all the best to all..
Koolkap


----------



## Maarias

Hi girls,
We need to keep some kind of a running total of how many bfps we are getting through Dr. G.
He did a mock transfer with me, so am guessing he must do ETs himself surely?!?!


----------



## beattie2

Yes Dr Gorgy does ETs (and very smoothly). I have had 3 BFPs with him

Good luck

BX


----------



## Maarias

Beattie, am wondering whether you were the person I saw doing the IVIG in the waiting area a few weeks ago with hubby

Out of interest, with immune tx. how much did the ivf cost with him?


----------



## beattie2

It could have been - I have been there a fair bit of late!

Cost wise IVF is about £2300+ blood tests and drugs,  initial immune tests are £780 + (depending on what you have), IVIg £1250 and Intralipids £350.

Best wishes

Bx


----------



## Maarias

Beattie,
Did you do LIT in Greece or with Paul Armstrong?
Dr. G has recommended it to us before a fresh cycle...
Mx


----------



## beattie2

I tried LIT with PA on my second cycle and unfortunately it didn't work and I still MC'd. I know alot of people have success with PA but it just didn't work for us-on retesting my blocking antibody levels hadn't gone up. I then went to Greece before this cycle on the recommendation of the Beer Centre- in the end I needed donor lit to get my blocking antibodies going! This is when you have blood from donors with totally different DQ Alpha numbers. Finally got a positive LAD result.  DH and I share the 4:1 antigen and our second numbers are both close (both begin with a 1) so may be that is why it wasn't working 

Best wishes

Bx


----------



## Choice4

Koolkap
Wish you all the best, let us know how it goes, don't overtest,
Blood test would confirm.
Beattie2, I also need LIT, I would be seeing Dr Armstrong, please can you tell me how long after the LIT did you retest, and how long does the LIT last in your body.


----------



## Maarias

Choice, I was told LIT stays in your body for quite a few months afterwards.


----------



## koolkap

I was tempted and did HPT it had faint line so i did clear blue test after 2 hrs it said not pregnant.  Cry Cry . I think Its BFN i trust clear blue...

I think i will take a break for sometime.. its too hard for me... takecare you all...


----------



## Maarias

koolpap - I'm sorry...


----------



## karen

Koolkap you aren't supposed to test til friday? no? so you wont be getting a positive yet. You've days to go. Test on Friday but dont give up until then. I tested negative on a hpt the day after my blood test gave me a positive. Its not over yet!

Beattie - did I see you? I spoke to someone about 8 weeks and having intralipds. Dark shoulder length hair?


----------



## Maarias

I am in for intralipids tomorrow morning in case anyone is there!


----------



## karen

I'm in today - just going! missed you by a day!


----------



## Janis18

Good luck Karen!
xxxx


----------



## koolkap

Karen - Will definitely do a test on Friday but i know af will arrive b4 that. All the best


----------



## Choice4

I would be there 2morow, to pick up forms for blood test



Maarias said:


> I am in for intralipids tomorrow morning in case anyone is there!


----------



## koolkap

Hi girls. Its BFN for me .. Will decide by tomm for next cycle shld we or shldnt we.

Takecare all.. i will be away for some days.. need to relax a bit...


----------



## Choice4

koolkap
sorry my dear
I wonder if you should think of ivf, you are still young and can get funding on nhs, at least put yourself on the waiting list while doing your iui


----------



## gaye

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread.  I have just had my 3rd failed IVF cycle at HH.  I am wanting to explore options and do further tests to look into immunology and genetic reasons for our failed cycle.  

Sounds like Mr Gorgy is a specialist in this field by reading this thread.  Could you advise whether there are any tests that you can have via NHS with GP, so when I make appointment with him we have things to discuss?  In addition, I have private health insurance and was wondering whether any of you do also and whether they help with investigation costs??  

I am completely green and new to immunology tests etc so apologises now if I don't understand and ask for clarification.

Gaye


----------



## Maarias

Gaye,
If you look under the immunes & immunology thread, there are a whole load of tests that are suggested there. I'd just print off the list and take it along to your gp - he should be able to organise the majority of these for you. The ony ones I couldn't get on NHS was the NK panel, which cost around £400-700 depending which ones you get done.
Mx


----------



## Choice4

Gaye
What insurance do you have, here are some of the tests you need, the level 1, can be done by your gp
Dr Gorgy, is very good, start by doing level 1 test and get your notes from HH
Here are the tests you need

My level 1 tests were:

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

My level 2 immune tests aka the 'Chicago Tests' completed at RFU were:
Natural Killer Assay $385
Th1:Th2 intracellular cytokine ratios $333
HLA DQ alpha (male) $52
HLA DQ alpha (female) $52
MRTHR $82
Leukocyte antibody detection $104
total: $1008 = £514.39


----------



## Choice4

Maarias,
It was nice meeting you today at Dr Gorgy's office, having your intralipids


----------



## Maarias

Hi Choice,
Nice to meet you too, hope acup. went ok?

Gaye-the level 2 tests cost about £700 at ARGC and I think also with Dr. G.


----------



## HelenFS

Koolkap, 

Sorry to hear that  . 

Take care
Helen xxx


----------



## gaye

Hi Choice

I remember you from the HH thread.  Thanks so much for  your detailed reply to my questions.  We have comprehensive cover with BUPA.  We pay £100 excess for the year and have had all investigations into infertility paid in full.  So lap and dye, consultant appointments, scans, bloods etc all paid for.  I am going to book in to see GP next week and see what she thinks.

Love gaye


----------



## Choice4

Bupa is quite good,!!!


----------



## Maarias

Gosh that's good that they're covering you!
I think we looked into it all about 4 or 5 years ago, but as we'd already started investigations before we got the cover we couldn't get any of it covered.
Mind you Kam is an NHS baby so we didn't actually pay that much for him anyway, other than a few consultants appt.
mx


----------



## Angels4Me

New to this thread...hi everyone

I have never been with the academy but am considering immunes investigations with Dr Gorgy.  I have just had first ever ivf = bfn.  Am 43 so considering tests before i have any more failures. I have booked to see my gp tomorrow to request level 1 tests....and will enquire re level 2. I really am against the clock. Considering poss ivf May time depending on immune outcome etc


Im reading Dr Beers book....so much technical info that lots of you here understand. I'm relative newbie to ttc as I only met DP in 08...although was having investigations when we met. Although pregant when younger, has not happened since


----------



## Maarias

Angels - Dr. G is the right man for immune txs - he's really meticulous so you are in good hands


----------



## Angels4Me

Thank you Maarias....

I dont know if immunes is a problems for me but i guess its worth spending the money to find out....or maybe just havin ivf with Dr Gorgy would include some of the tests....anyone know.

This morning I had following bloods taken locally. GP was bit dismissive of list....as if to say...you've had all the fertility tests already....go away and keep trying....but i think that might not be enough.  Its really hard at age 43 as i know chances are diminishing quickly.

Had the normal thyroid....hormones etc done previously.  Today they took for:

1.  Full blood count, liver function test, Urea and Electroytes
2. Autoimmune antibodies(I think includes ani-nuclear antibodies, thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)!)
3. Anticardiolipin antibodies (not sure but as she read list at beginnin of this w'site, both IgC and IgM)
4. Thrombophilia (again, hopefully lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

GP informed me they cannot test for level 2 immunes

My question is, should i call Dr Gorgy for an appointment now or wait until my level 1 tests are back (not sure how long these will take)....as you may have gathered im desperate not to waste time unecessarily

thanks you all for your comments


----------



## Choice4

Wait till your level 1 results are back, so Dr Gorgy would have something to look at
He doesnot have a waiting list so you can get in to see him any time
Your Gp test should take about 1wk, but make sure you check you have all the tests back, sometimes nhs would not do all the test in one go


----------



## karen

Girls just wanted to let you know that I've now had ec and et with Dr G at the LWC. The LWC is absolutely lovely. The facilities were much much nicer than I'm used to and I found the staff there helpful, friendly and everything one could wish for in a stressful situation. Dr G did the ec supported by LWC staff and ET the same.

Now got 3 embies on board 

Karen


----------



## Choice4

Karen
Congratulations on your ET, now you are in 2WW.
fingers crossed for you.
I wonder how Dr Gorgy has time for all these as he seemed to be in his office all the time.
Which day of the week does he work in LWC, or does it depend on the individual

Good luck  and keep your body warm


----------



## HelenFS

Hi Karen, 

That is great news    Good luck in the 2ww, I have everything crossed for you. 

I know what you mean about the LWC - it is fantastic isn't it? I only had a brief visit there as I popped along after my consultation with Dr G. I felt really at home sipping on the Harrogate Spa water and watching a bit of Take That on the flat screen tv. This sounds ridiculous but I took this as a sign as TT are my favourite band and I'm from Harrogate (ttc is sending my brain   obviously!)  

Anyway enough rambling. Good luck again. Keep us updated. 

xxx


----------



## koolkap

Hi ladies a little update from my side..  sorry for being away for a long time.. was just trying to recover... 
Okies lets start with spotting starting on 4th march and same on 5th march so went and saw Dr G on 6th to plan for next iui he asked me if my periods had started i said yes i had spotting for two days and by today my periods should start , he asked me if i did  pregnancy test i said yes it shows faint positive. he suggested to do blood test b4 deciding  on anything. He called me around 5.30 in the evening to tell me that my results show poor positive result. which means i was pregnant but it was not holding on.. so he said we will skip IUI for this month and start by next month.. Just to tell you girls i had heavy bleeding and clotting to on 7th and 8th. 
I was really upset and heart broken but my ever positive hubby dear said it was poor positive that means it can work ..  But he still says no for ivf.. so i guess next month we will go in for 3rd iui.. i am hoping that this month some miracle happens n i fall pregnant natural.. i know i am fool to think like this.. but i have started all healthy intake and lots of milk n Brazil nuts i hope if not pregnant it will at least improve my lining.

All the best to all who are testing this month..


----------



## Choice4

koolkap
That is real good news that at least you got some positive, next time it would be strong positive
Why is you DH against Ivf if i may ask
You are only 25, i wonder if you can put your name down on NHS waiting list for IVF.
Also have you taught of seeing a nutritionist I saw one Yvone Bishop
She is very good with patients having fertility treatment and guides them in the correct diet and supplement to help improve fertility


----------



## Maarias

Koolkap 
Is Dr. G treating your immunes.
It sounds to me like you have immune issues given that you have faint positives and had an early m/c - very similar to my history. Does he give you ivig and steroids etc?
Mx


----------



## Maarias

How is everyone getting on?
Karen any news??


----------



## Choice4

Is Dr G going on holiday next week,?,someone mentioned it to me


----------



## HelenFS

Choice - Yes he is. This is why we put back starting treatment until April.  

Karen - Hope everything is ok with you?


----------



## Choice4

When is he away and when is he back? anyone know


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Im new to immune tests.  I had bloods taken for the level 1 tests. Results coming back in drips and drabs....then tonight got a note from phlebotomy(not sure if thats right....)anyway, it says one of the blood tests could not be done so they are asking me to go again...although it does say for which one! More time wasting.

I showed my gp the list for level 1. Below are the tests i have received back....anyone know if this covers them.....which ones i still need etc....getting confusing now as i dont know if gp or hospital include all that i need. 

Differential white blood cell count: normal
R Lupus Anticoag: Normal 
Blood count: normal apart from HB and haematocrit (anyone know what this is and whether they could be due to me being anaemic)?

It doesnt say on my results anything about the factor v Leiden and panthrobin gene mutation

Not sure if im wasting precious time back and forward to doctors and calling them if there are tests left out. I just want to know if i need to have level 2 tests. SAme with the autoimmune antibodies...i dont know if they have done all that is needed...arrggh

think i will just go ahead and book a consultation to discuss level 2 tests

Im getting frustrated with waiting and my gp seemed to think i was wasting my time and i doubt she has ordered all the tests i need for level 1


----------



## Choice4

My advice is to get level 2 done asap, while waiting as if there is any thing found on level 2 you can begin treatment while yoou are chasing up level 1
Dr Gorgy is away next week, so you can you the time to chase up more level 1 tests, whn you see him he would tell you if he needs any more level 1

Low HB and haematocrit are related to anemia are you on iron tablets (ferrous sulphate)


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi choice

Thanks for that. Will arrange to have level 2's done. wonder how long Dr Gorgy is on hols for. My ferritin (iron) level came back 11, which is quite low...been chucking back spa tone and iron tabs every day. Yes, think is ferrous sulphate.  I had horrendously heavy flow when ivf failed felt like miscarriage....agonising pains for two nights....think this was due to aspirin as has had that affect before.

thanks again


----------



## Angels4Me

woohoo... i have my first cons. with Dr Gorgy tomorrow. Going to local hosp. also to get another level 1 blood taken

wonder what i will discover


----------



## Choice4

Angels4me
I would suggest you take a list of your level 1, blood test with you and check with the hospital whch one they have done.
Sometimes they use the wrong bottles for the tests and thats why you have to repeat them, so check all that with them
Good luck with Gorgy 2morrow
If you have any questions write them down now, so you don't forget.
He is a lovely man, but sometimes in the first appointment, your head may be full, and you may not get all the info, butyou can always email or phone him afterwards!!!


----------



## Angels4Me

thanks a lot choice  

I really hope i dont end up paying £4,000 for treatment cos we can only affort to borrow for one more ivf...at a push....these add up to vast sums....especially at a time when we dont have. my mum told me she decided to give us money for the last one....i have never taken money from her before....then my bro got in some bother...so she had to bail him out ....i know she meant it too....although would have paid her back eventually....it has come at the wrong time...i cant negotiate my age to wait till finances settle!  Anyway, we will see what happens from tomorrow


----------



## Choice4

My Dear money is a problem to all of us here!!
I had to get credit cards with 0% balance transfer and intrest free for 14months (e.g virgin) and thats how I an coping. I takes my mind off think about money for a while,
We all have to do what we have to do, to help us achieve our dream for a baby oneday!!!,


----------



## sarahh

Hi all,  just joining in here as I have an appt with Dr Gorgy next Tues.  Have had appt at ARGC and various bloods including immunes done.  Was interested in the Intralipid tx that Dr Gorgy does but from the sound of things he advises that at the moment in addition to IViG so could end up more expensive!! 

Is anyone here actually currently undergoing full IVF / ICSI tx with Dr Gorgy at the mo?  I know Karen was but unfortunately she has had a BFN.  

Anyone used FGA as against ARGC??  Just interested in your thoughts about comparing the two.  That is the decision we have to make.  I personally find the admin at ARGC "frustrating" and the fact you have to push for everything and double check everything they tell you and I think that would do my head in during tx, however they do, of course, have results!  Hmmm, quandry.......  

Anyway, look forward to hearing from you lovely ladies. 

Sarah hx


----------



## Choice4

Sarah
I think after your consultation with Dr Gorgy you would decide which clinic you prefer
You can always call Dr G anytime and speak to him directly or email him
He has more morden equipment such as the U/S, and he does U/s guided transfer.
He does not have his own lab, but does his transfer from CRM and LWC
He used to work at ARGC

ARGC has there own lab, so they do everything in the same place, they have good results, but you need to do blood tests everyday, and you don't get to speak with the DR directly, you can remain at Argc if you like and have your intralipds with Dr G.
A lady here had ivig with Argc , here nk did not come down, when she went to Dr G she had intralipids and her nk came down

I think you would be able to make up your mind after your consultation
Goodluck


----------



## sarahh

Choice, 

Thanks, yes I hope it helps me to make a decision.  Have you been to CRM or LWC to look around??  I guess prob not as you will have to go back to USA for your transfer if I remember rightly?  

Its funny how intralipids work for some and not for others.  I spoke to Dr G last wk on the phone and asked about the blood test to find out how your blood reacts with the Intralipids and he said the lab he uses had still not perfected their test so he wasn't using it yet.  I asked whether he would pay any attention if I had the test done at the Millenova lab and he said of course he would.  But then I got really confused because apparently the test that I had done at ARGC (the level 2 test I guess) already checks how your blood reacts with IViG.  So I thought I would ask him to review the results that I have now and then decide whether to do the Intralipid test too.  Its all so confusing!!  Its not until you are hit with all these issues that you wish that bog standard IVF would be bliss without all these extra issues!!!!  

How are you getting on - are you having any more blood tests to see how your levels are doing?? what is yr next course of action??  

Sarah h xx


----------



## Choice4

I have got some bad news,
I have been bleeding for 2wks, so I wnt and had a 3D scan today with Dr Lower.
He found a large blood clot in my womb, he thinks it may be miscarrage reminant but he is not sure.
He wants me to do a hysteroscopy to remove it or a d&c and then test the cot to see if it was a baby.
He also sait my lining is so thin that it cannot carry a baby and he has adviced I should use a surrogate for my remaining embryos.
So at the moment my immune treatment has to be postponed

I would speak to Dr Gorgy when he gets back


----------



## beattie2

Choice I am sorry to read your news 

Best wishes

Bx


----------



## Angels4Me

sorry to hear that Choice


----------



## Choice4

Thank you girls, i would wait and see if my lining would improve after my hysteroscopy


----------



## koolkap

A little update from my side.
After having 2nd failed iui. I was successful in convincing my husband for ICSI. We are doing it in India in June-July cycle. 

I really want to thank choice4 its only you who made me think ivf or icsi is a option . I showed all the post from u guys to my husband and that changed his mind . I have got diet plan from my GP. My my lining is good its only when I take clomid my lining goes thin . We are also taking folic acid and vitamins . 

Maarias Dr. G never told me any treatment or even tests for immune issues.

How is everyone doing..
I am sorry to read about you Choice4 will pray for you. 
takecare ladies ..


----------



## sarahh

Choice - sorry to hear your news       that your lining improves.  

I don't know whether this is anything to do with lining thickness but have you had the scan that checks blood flow to the area??  Isn't Viagra used to treat extreme lining issues sometimes??  

Bet it is a bit of a shock to think that you may have had a natural pg isn't it?  So sorry if it is.  

Sarah h xx


----------



## Choice4

Thanks all
koolkap i wish you all the best in your up coming icsi cycle, goodluck

Sarah, yes i had the doppler scan to show blood flow and i had good blood flow, i also have viagra, but would need to take it after i have had the surgery to remove whatever is in my womb, if it is a M/C, at least they can test it and see what it contains.
I would keep you all posted


----------



## superted

Hi Girls

I have only just found this thread and I am glad I have.

I am having immune treatment with Dr G although not cycling with him.

I am having LIT with Dr Armstrong as DR G does not do this.  

Have decided against humira but am thinking ivig and intralipds as Dr G in my initial consultation spoke about having them but they are kind of the last thing you have before et.

So girls my question is is Dr G using just ivig or just intralipds or a combination.  Obviously I realise we are all different so I may be offered something diff by Dr G but until I get a reply back from him I am not sure.

So am I right in thinking you have the ivig and intralipds at his place in Harley Street where you go for your appointments.  Does he personally do them?  Can I check anyone who has recently had them how much?

Also whats the timing ie before et that he would do this?  Just trying to get an idea.

Also does he do these treatment 7 days a week or just Monday to Friday.  Also how long does it take to have ivig and intralipds with him.

Thanks girls hope you can help.  Sometimes I find Dr G hard to understand although we do get therein the end.  

Superted x


----------



## Maarias

Superted,
Dr. G does the drips himself - usually in the waiting room in his clinic - which I find quite reassuring, i.e. to have a doctor and not a nurse do them.

He seems to usually do a combination of ivig and intralipid, but I guess this depends on your blood result.
Intralipids cost around £300, and the ivig is the same cost as at ARGC - around £1500.

He usually works Monday to Sat. although his Sat slots tend to get booked up very quickly.

As for me I was supposed to be doing FET this month, but dexam. is really disrupting my sleep, plus I haven't been particularly healthy (smoking - oh the shame!) so am considering delaying again.

Mx


----------



## HelenFS

Choice - I'm so sorry to hear your news  . It must have been a big shock for you. When are you having your hysteroscopy? Helen xxx


----------



## HelenFS

Quick, and probably ridiculous question. You know the prescription on notepaper that Dr Gorgy gives us for drugs? Mine is for pred. and clexane. Well, I want to get my drugs from Fazeleys so do I just send this to them? I know I have to write a covering letter requesting a sharps bin for the clexane syringes but is that it? I am so used to prescriptions looking like the NHS 'prescriptions' and also when I see my consultant (endocrinologist) for my thyroid and he writes the drugs on notepaper I still have to go to my GP for it to be written into a proper prescription. I am a bit confused! Is it ok because I am paying for the drugs privately. Just not sure!  
Helen x


----------



## Choice4

Helen
Thanks I think my hysteroscopy would be on 28th April at the lister hospital with Dr Richard SMith, he is very good and he does all the hysteroscopy for the IVF patients at the lister, he also get the IVF Dr to have a look at the same time to make sure they are happy with evrything, and fInally he takes my insurance AXA PPP healthcare


About your prescription question it is fine to have it on Dr G's leeter headed paper, as it is a private prescription, just keep a photocopy, in case the original gets lost in the post
I don't think Ali at the pharmacy would have a problem with it

Is Dr G, back on Monday, I would like to see him and tell him my latest Update!!!


----------



## HelenFS

Thanks Choice. 

I'm glad you have got your hysteroscopy arranged and I hope you get some answers. 

As far as I'm aware, Dr Gorgy is back at work tomorrow. He said he was going to be off last week but did not mention this week at all so presumably he is back. I was going to get in contact with him tomorrow too just to go through some stuff. I bet your latest update will be a surprise for him aswell.  

xxx


----------



## HelenFS

Choice,

Did you manage to speak to Dr Gorgy? He is working today as I've been told to ring back at 3.30pm. Hope you get something arranged with him. 

Helen x


----------



## Choice4

Helen
Yes I made arrangement to see Dr Gorgy on thursday


----------



## Maarias

Hi Choice,
My lining was too thin this month as well, so am doing medicated cycle next month instead.
Any tips on how to boost lining are appreciated!
Maria


----------



## koolkap

Hi Maria ,
    I have read in other forums that brazil nuts and milk improve lining and also taking Agnus Castus drops (15-20 twice a day) and 100mg Selenium along with folic acid. 
      I am hope this will encourage early ovulation and a good womb lining.

Takecare dear..
Hope it helps u..

Koolkap


----------



## Choice4

Maarias
to improve lininig you need some of these
1.estrogen ( either as patches, tablets or injections), 
2.viagra, (suppository or tablets)
3.trenatal,tablets 
4.terbutaline, tablets
5.acupunture
6. Vit E

but there may be other things that can help too


----------



## sarahh

Hi all, 

Met Dr Gorgy today for the first time.  

He spent over an hour with us and had a call from "the hospital" at the end of our meeting and he said on the phone "yes, I know, I'm leaving now and I'll be there in 5 mins!".  He then said to us that "the hospital" always keep him waiting so he doesn't go till he gets called by them!!!  But the question is - which hospital is he working at or was he referring to LWC?? Does anyone know if he works somewhere else as well as his own clinic??  

Anyway,  as I suspected he recommended Aspirin, Clexane, Steroids prob Prednisolone, IVIg & Intralipids for my issues.  

I had an AMH test - does he recommend this for everyone? I was a bit surprised when he asked for that as ARGC hadn't asked me to do that test.  I also had my Factor 2 / Factor 5 Leiden and MTHFR blood test done.  Another load of ££££££'s.  

I couldn't decide whether to have the LAD test or not - Dr Gorgy said that because I had a full term successful pg with no problems during pg and baby was good size then nothing to indicate that any prob.  It is another £400 for the test (£200 each - both of us need the test) and I really don't know whether to have it done - part of me thinks cover all bases, part of me thinks we've spent over £2000 already and not even started tx yet. 

Superted - I agree that Dr G seems to be recommending both IVIg & Intralipids to "cover all bases" for most - but obviously depends what yr issues are.    

I asked does he personally do all tx and he said that he does and I asked what about when he was away and he said he would not schedule tx for when he was away - he is next away on 10 July and then in Nov apparently!!  

But it does make you worried about what would happen if he was ill or something!!  I also asked if he does tx at weekends inc Sundays and he said if it is required then he will do it.  He did, however, say that one person asked if they could schedule egg collection for a Sunday as they had prior engagements for the rest of the week      Hope that wasn't anyone on here!!  

Choice - hope your appt on Thurs goes well.  And hope you get some answers on 28th when you have hysto - seems a long time to wait?    Lucky you having Private med ins - have you managed to get much covered on it??  

Long day, must get to bed.  Night all, 

Sarah h xx


----------



## Choice4

Sarah
Dr Gorgy works at LWC and CRM,

I think you should do the LAD test to cover all bases, i know someone who has a healthy baby , with no problems, but trying for 2nd no luck, incluing M/C
She did the LAD test and was negative i.e low LAD, so needs LIT( you can phone the lab directly and see if it would be cheaper)
It loks like your ctyokines were fine so no humaria for you

When Dr G is away, he has another Dr covering for him, i.e if any emergency, etc, so don't worry, this time he was away, the other Dr arranged blood test for someone

Dr g recommends ivig and intralipds, but intralipds is fine alone if you have not too high nk cells, At CARE and SIRM in USA they now use mostly intralipids alone

My insurance AXA PPP does not cover much of outpatient, but would cover in patient and surgery, so thats fine.
Most of my immune test/ treatment  and ivf is self pay


----------



## gbnut

Sarah he only works at his own clinic but uses the LWC and CRM for his procedures until he gets his own clinic with full back up started. The other doctor that covers is also very nice. He gave me my ivig when i needed it when Mr G was away. All the best you are in safe hands.

susan x


----------



## Maarias

Thanks ladies, for all the tips on lining.
I am at the moment taking natural supplements, I will be put on HRT for the actual cycle (probably in June), so am taking for now:
- soya supplement (natural oestrogen extract)
- Zita West vits (with selenium and Q10 which apparently boost lining) and DHA
- also will start taking brazil nuts.
- also have ordered progesterone cream online - apparently I have a progesterone deficiency which  caused my m/c

Am also going back to exercising more which will hopefully boost circulation.

Sarah - we did LAD with Dr. G - he has recommended LIT for us if we were to do another fresh cycle. At the moment am just focusing on this frozen one. Will see if I can bothered after that - am finding this immune stuff really exhausting tbh!

Mx


----------



## sarahh

Maarias - Do you know how much the LAD test cost??  And have you had the DQ Alpha test too??  

I almost think I feel like I don't want to have it cos I'm worried about finding out something else that is wrong    But hey, may as well go for broke eh??!!  

Choice - yeah, have v. high cytokines (Dr G highlighted and circled the result!!! 54.5 I think it is) and high CD19+/5+.  

Another quick q - does Dr G ask for a Day 1 blood test on the cycle you hope to start??  AF has turned up this afternoon and I forgot to ask him yesterday and didn't manage to phone before end of the afternoon today!  

Thanks, Sarah x


----------



## superted

HI Girls

Sarah glad you had a good consult with Dr G.  I would say have as many of the tests done to get evrything covered.  It is a lot of money but they so is a cycle and I would get everthing covered it would be a shame if you left one thing out which you later found out was a problem if you know what I mean.

If Dr G is not there the other Doc whos name escapes me is really helpful and he helped me out with a blood test whilst Dr G was away for my LIT for hubbie.

Maarias looks like I am def having ivig and intralipds.  I was supposed to be taking humira but have decided against it so am hoping that the ivig and intralipds will do the trick.  Of course this immune game is all a bit of luck because I feel there is not the 100% evidence that anything works. But you have to try everything you can so you can at least say not stone was left unturned so to speak.
By the way as I have never had intralipds how long does it take.  Is it an infusion like a drip?  I am to have both of them in the week before et so has anyone done this wondered if you have the ivig first and then maybe the intralipds a couple of days later?  Dr G bless him doesnt give a lot away and always say well consult me nearer the time and we work out a plan.  Of course me being me likes to have it in my head what I will be doing roughly when and where!!!!!


Hi to choice hope you areok and how did it go with Dr G.

Oh and forgot to say acupunture is def good for lining.

So happy easter girls hope you have a good rest.

S x


----------



## sarahh

Superted - thanks.  Yes, I think I have more or less decided to have LAD - just wish we'd done it on Tues when we were there as now requires another visit.  Can someone enlighten me about the link between DQ alpha & LAD - if you have LAD do you need the DQ alpha test??  Does anyone know how much they cost?  And also how long they take??  

I have started dear af now (why is it early not late this month!!  Why do they never play the game we want them too  ) so called Dr G and he wants me to go for scan & blood test on Sat. I assume he will decide what protocol I'll be on after that.  However,  I am now wondering how long the LAD test takes and whether I should postpone for yet another month!  Just had heated discussion with DH about it all as he wants to bury head in sand about it all.  Yes has told me categorically there is only enough money for 1 go at this.  Tell you what, just put a bit more pressure on will you, Darling!!!   

Maarias - your DS was born same month as my DD - Feb 06.  Getting into those terrible 2's nicely eh?! 

Silverglitter - how you getting on?? 

Sarah h x


----------



## Choice4

Superted
Why did you decide against humaria, is it because of the so called side effects, i know you said you want to cover all ends, so why not humaria, anyway if you are having LIT, it would help your cytokines a bit, and the ivig as well.
Intralipids is an infusion like a drip, comes as a white fluid in a plastic jar, ivig is clear fluid in a glass bottle. He gives one first then after a few days the next one, in his office, one drip lasts about 2-3hrs depending on the setting.

Sarah
You need a DQ alpha test to see if you and DH is a match, if LAD is low or negative and there is no DQ match then your DH can use his blood for you for LIT, if you are a match with DH, then sometimes  you are adviced to use a donor for you LIT.
If you have had a M/C then it may be a good idea to chek the LAD, but try and discuss with Gorgy and see what he says.

As for me i saw him yesterday, he said i should have the hysteroscopy and then we would try and improve the lining, if that does not work then think of surrogacy, but for now i should continue on all my immune meds as normal, as my lining may get better, so fingers crossed.
Hysteroscopy would be on 28th April for me


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me posting on thread.  Had BFN this morning from first FET after failed ICSI in November last year.  Still have 3 frosties left and am going to go for second FET soon as, but am considering immune testing.  Have a couple of questions if thats ok, have rung Dr Gorgy's clinic and told to go for a morning appointment then can send the bloods off in the afternoon.

Do I need to take anything with me?
My clinic are reluctant to give me my notes, and when I went to dr for level 1 tests he said clinic should have done majority of them anyway, then went back to clinic and they were so so vague it was useless.  Question is would Dr Gorgy do Level 1 and Level 2 tests if unable to get information from clinic?
Have read general prescriptions are for presidolene, humaira and baby aspirin.  Aspirin I know isnt a problem getting hold of, but the others I guess I go and get myself from pharmacy with prescription from DrG.  Question is is there a period of time before ET that you need to take either of these drugs, or are they all from date of ET?
I live in the north of england and would have to take time off work to attend DrG clinic, how many appointments should I expect to have?
I'm having NHS treatment at St Marys in Manchester and wondered if anyone had any experience with co-operation between St Marys and other clinics that do do immune testing?
Someone mentioned that if you need intrapilids a nurse can come to your house to do it, anyone experience of this?

Sorry for all the questions....


----------



## Choice4

Sprinkles 
Welcome here, i would try and answer your questions, first of all sorry to hear about your BFN
1. You don't need to take anything to see Dr Gorgy

2. Yes he can do your level 1 and 2 tests, but it would be expensive as you use a private lab, level 2 alone and consultation is about £1400 sometimes more if you have a scan, thats why most people cut cost and do level 1 on NHS, but as you are having problems with gp, then do it with Dr gorgy, the level 1 is done in the uk, but level 2 is sent to a Usa lab and it take about a week to come back

3. For the prescription, he would give you a private prescription and you can get it from any pharmacy, but if it is special drugs like humaria, ivig or intralipids you can get it from specialy pharmacy, e.g central healthcare at home, and they can come to your house to give you the meds.
But all depends on the results of your blood test.

4.The immune tests and treatment take some time to stablize your levels so you may need to push back your FET date until things are sorted out, it is better to do that than go in again without knowing what to expect. you can tell them you would like to postpone until you fell up to it again, i think that should be fine.

5. For ivig and intralipids this is done 7-10days before embryo transfer, Dr Gorgy, likes to do it himself in his office, but you can explain to him and see if he would give a prescription instead,
If he doesn't i know Dr Armsrtong at the portland would give prescription but he does not do immune treatment or ivf, he does LIT


----------



## Maarias

Just a quick question on LAD - what anyone else given the option of going to Greece for the two LITs, as an alternative to Paul Armstrong? I think we decided to just to LIT with Dr. Armstrong - I'm not sure I can remember the exact difference between the two, can anyone remind me?

Choice - did Dr. G. give any suggestions about how to boost your lining? I am having acup. every week now until June - I have found a cheap drop-in clinc in Hove where I can get it done for £15 with a lady who know about IVF.


----------



## Sprinkles

Thank you Choice for your quick response.  Am going to proceed with FET as planned I think and try and get to Mr Gorgy as soon as I can.  I'm very lucky that I get a couple of goes on NHS, but not that lucky that they wont treat me after I'm 40 (Dec) so want to give myself as many chances as possible whilst investigating the immune tests as well.

Due out my Alan Beer "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" book again to try again to make head and tail of it.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Choice4

Maarias
The LIT in greece is done under the skin , and you have to go twice this is how Dr Beer likes it and if you retest and your levels are up, it stays in your system for about 9months
Dr Armstrong would do the lit only once, half in the vein amd half under the skin, he doesnot retest, it lasts in your system for 3months, but because it is in the vein, it gets there faster.

Yes for my lining Dr Gorgy suggested estrogen, I am also doing acupunture for £25, so you are getting a good deal for £15


----------



## superted

HI Girls

Welcome Sprinkles - glad you've got your answers and Maaris I think Choice as always has answered and covered everything excellently.

Choice the reason why I am not having humira is because I have heard its not good to have it prior to getting pregnant (well within 5 months of)and it actually says you should be on the pill whilst taking it.  Now I know Dr G tells it differently but also because I have asthma and therefore prone to chest infections and along with the possible risk and also the effects it could have we have just decided not to.  To be honest I was in two minds if to or not and all this worried me so for now have decided just to go with the ivig and intralipds in the hope that they will assist.  I am glad you saw Dr G and he suggested ostrogen and acupuncture.  Thats cheap at £20 mine is £35.

Have a good Easter girls.

s x


----------



## Choice4

suprted, i am sure you are quite ok with your decsion on humaria because of personal reasons
But i have not seen anywhere that it says you have to be on the pill when taking it and also it is not good to take it prior to getting pregnant.
I know that ARGC gives humaria, and immedately you tnf alpha levels are fine you start your cycle, i also know that Dr Beer have even given humaria to some pregnant patients
One thing i am sure about is that if one has had TB they should not take humaria, as it may peactivate the TB

Check out the humaria thread here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173020.0


----------



## superted

Choice

It was Dr A who actually told me that.  I also work in NHS and in the drugs book I have it says exactly the same so was a bit worreid about having it.  As it said about birth defects.

S x


----------



## Maarias

Choice - so is Dr. G. just going to put you on hrt? Have you tried a soya supplement - containing natural oestrogen extract? That's what I'm trying at the moment.

I'm a bit confused about this whole lining issue. I know ideally it should be between 8-10mm, but with ds I think it barely reached 7mm, so am wondering how stressed to get about it. Last summer it got to 8.3mm, but I don't actually think a thin lining is the be all...

My acup. has also suggested chinese herbs, which I may try as well.


----------



## Choice4

Mariaas,
Dr Gorgy mentioned HRT,
Some people get pregnant with lining of 5mm naturally but for IVF they like it close to 10mm


----------



## Maarias

Hi Choice,
I think it's supposed to be between 8-10mm in an ideal work- I've never had this and have got pregnant twice! First time it was just  7mm and second time just over 8mm. 
I'm not sure what your lining issues are but don't worry if it doesn't reach 10mm. 
Mx


----------



## sarahh

Hi, Mariaas - re: LIT, I also believe that Dr Armstrong only does LIT if no DQ Alpha match with DH/DP; if there is a match then Dr Armstrong will not do and you have to go to Greece for Donor LIT.  

Saw Mr G yesterday - went up as started af & he said to come for a scan.  Decided we are having the LAD test and going on Tues to have that done.  Mr G said only need DQ Alpha test if LAD is negative and need LIT - then need DQ Alpha to determine whether can use DH blood or not.  Does this make sense?  Choice - think this is what you said.  So we decided to try to save a couple of £££'s by just having LAD, waiting for result and if negative then go for DQ Alpha test.  Hope we've got it right!!!  

He wanted to start me on Short Protocol yesterday because my AMH level is low - 14.2.  Never been on short protocol before so that instantly scared the hell out of me!  As well as low AMH level!!  However, cannot start short protocol as my mum is on holiday next week and she is going to be my Childcarer for my DD whilst I am having tx and travelling to London.  So he decided to put me on the BCP (Cilest) to quieten my ovaries this month, wait till next af then start stimms.  

Has anyone else on here got low AMH as well as everything else??  

How is everyone else getting on??  Oh, and Happy Easter!! 

Sarah h xx


----------



## Choice4

Sarah
Paul Armstron would do LIT if you have one DQ match with DH, (i met someone in his office doing the lit and had a match with DQ)
I was suprised because I taught that if you have a match you need a donor, but someone corrected me and said if you have only one match with DH you can still use his blood.
But Dr G and the Beer center likes you to use Donor if you have a match and to use DH's blood if no match

I think my AMH is 15, so you are not alone,

Anyway being on BCP allows you time for your LAD to come back and for you to decide if you need LIT, which would involve other blood tests


----------



## Maarias

This LIT thing is still really confusing me - I think Dr. G. mentioned that we had one match but that we were ok to do LIT with Dr A (we couldn't face a trip to Greece!).

Re. AMH I am really confused by this, as mine was 12, and he said this was low. My fsh is well below 10 though and I produce a good number of eggs usually, so not sure what this means...

I think it may be linked to embryo quality: we had a high number fertilize, but only 3 made it to blast, two were hatching blasts. We've never had more than four make it to blast, which he thought was low, considering how many fertilize...

It's the remaining one of these that I'm doing FET with next month...depending on lining.


----------



## Maarias

Sorry, I forgot to say, I checked on the Poor Responders board about my AMH and they were all really surprised that I was worried about it, as theirs is all below 10.


----------



## superted

HI Girls

Maarias me and dh have one dq alpha match and as Choice correctly states Dr A will do LIT with just the one match its a prob when you have both matches and that is when you need donor which you would have to go to Greece with.

Hope that clarified the LIT stuff it does get very mind boggling at times.

S x


----------



## Choice4

I think with AMH, it depends on the value, here is a guide

There is still a great deal of confusion about AMH levels.

The values that I have been told to work from are :

0.0 - 2.2 picomol/L - undetectable.

2.2 - 15.7 picomole/L - reduced fertility

15.8 - 28.6 picomole/L - normal fertility

28.7 - 48.5 picomole/L - high fertility

> 48.5 picomole/L - PCOS or granuloma cell tumour.


----------



## Choice4

Maarias
Like i said earlier, Dr Armstrong would do LIT if you have one DQ alpha match, so don't stress over it.
Here is the LIT thread check it out

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95742.0


----------



## Maarias

Thanks Choice,
I hope everyone is enjoying the nice weather by the way!
I am thinking this AMH thing may be a bit of a red herring - ARGC don't use it, and don't seem that interested in it. I think it gives an indication of embryo quality and possibly of how long you have to go to menopause (?) and that's it. I will ask Dr. G again about it...he's a bit of an enigma sometimes...
Maybe I am deluding myself here...
Mx


----------



## sarahh

Maarias - AMH seems to be used by some but not by all clinics for sure.  You are right, ARGC didn't even mention AMH or ask me to have it but Mr G was quite insistent I have it.  

I think it is a guideline about numbers of eggs not necessarily quality - he seemed to be suggesting that would probably have fewer eggs but not necessarily bad quality.  But then I've read that it is a guide as to quality as well.  My FSH has always come back as being well under 10 so not been told before that I have an issue as that is "normal".  Its all a bit of a gamble isn't it??  

Back to London again tomorrow for the LAD test and see what that brings!! 

Has anyone read about Serotonin levels being linked to High TNF Alpha??  Read something in Dr Beer's book about it last night.  Wondered if anyone had investigated taking Serotonin supplements?  Think I will ask Mr G about this as anything to help my TNF Alpha levels would be great as they are so high and I can't have Humira.  

Has anyone asked Mr G about their percentage success rate (i.e. for them as a couple?) - we were given 40% chance but wondered how this compares to others.  I think it is a bit of a case of pluck a figure out of the air to be honest as they have no idea how body will respond to all these diff immune drugs   

Hope everyone enjoyed the lovely bank holiday weather today - for once it was sunny!! Hurrah!   

Sarah hx


----------



## Maarias

Sarah,
This is the thing that concerns me as well with Dr. G - he gave us a 35% chance of success, but it's really just a figure plucked out of the air....not doubting his credentials, but would have liked some outside confirmation of this figure!
I've seen one or two pregnant ladies in his reception, and I think he does provide a very personalised service...
Mx


----------



## Maarias

Sorry, forgot to say: i mentioned Dr. G as an option for us to one of the sr. nurses at ARGC and she vouched for his credentials. Don't want to mention names, but its a good recommendation.


----------



## HelenFS

Just a quick update from me. I had my baseline scan today with Dr Gorgy for our natural FET cycle this month ( ) and it went well. I also had my first intralipids tx too! It was fine. I had it done and there was another lady in there having intralipids and one having IVIG so Dr Gorgy was busy checking on us all   I'd booked a train backed to Yorkshire for 3pm and hadn't expected to have intralipids today so I had a very quick drip. The lady in for IVIG said that it was the quickest one she'd ever seen   I was done in 25 mins! 

I'm just tired now but I think that is just the journey. No other side effects to report. I'm back on Monday for another scan and intralipids. Hopefully this natural cycle will get to go ahead. Dr Gorgy was lovely as usual.

Hope everyone is ok.

Helen x


----------



## sarahh

Hi Helen, we were there today and think I probably saw the lady who was there having IViG - what time were you there??  We popped in about 11.30 ish just to drop something off as we were having our LAD test done today too. 

Has anyone used Zita West clinic before?  I had an acupuncture session today - was quite weird and I'm not sure whether I believe in it or not!  Is expensive at £85 too.  They said that chances of success were increased by 60% if you have an acupuncture session immediately before and then after embryo transfer.  However, I did feel quite relaxed having it done.  Apparently my energy levels are low (not surprising with a busy 2 year old  ).  

Anyway, think Mr G said LAD only takes 3 days which seems quick so will phone at end of week to see if that and the rest of our test results are in.  Hope that there are not more problems but have a nagging feeling there will be.  

How is everyone else getting on?? 

Sarah h x


----------



## Choice4

Acupunture at Zita west is expensive at £85,
I think there is one the ARGC girls use near their clinic in harley street and it is about £55 or £45


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say hello to you all. After 3 failed IVF and one FET which resulted in BFP but miscarriage/ERPC at 7-8 weeks, I'm trying again with ivig/intralipids for my raised NK cells (am also on clexane and steroids this cycle)

I'll be going in for first drip next Thurs and again the following Monday. Not really sure what to expect - how long will it take? Can I read/do other things whilst having the drip? This is going to sound crazy but it would really help if I could bring laptop and get some work done...I'm at risk of redundancy at the moment so need to be really on top of work - they don't know about the IVF and it takes me 4 hours there and back to London so with the tx itself that's a whole day off which I can ill afford

Am just really hoping this is going to make a difference. So hard to find evidence either for or against immune protocol. My consultant in Czech Rep (where I am having my IVF tx) said not to bother with ivig - too expensive and results not proven. I've decided to go ahead anyway because if I don't I'll always wonder if it really could be the thing which makes the difference for me....so hard to know what's the right thing to do isn't it?

Well, might bump into some of you at Dr G's over the next couple of weeks  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies,

Well have bitten the bullet and made an appointment to see Dr Gorgy next week.  Have absolutely nothing to take to him apart from DH and myself and my tx history, however dont even have my AMH level as clinic is rather reluctant on giving numbers etc.  

Another rather impatient question from me again I'm afraid.  If there is anything that appears on tests I understand that I can be given prescriptions from some things but am just a little confused on the IVIG, Intrapilids and LIT treatments.  I know what IVIG is, but whats the difference between this and Intrapilids and LIT?  Also if I needed any of these how many times could I expect to go to London to have the tx, as am in similar situation as suitcase where its not round the corner for me and job situation a bit tenuous at moment.

Choice you mentioned that you can call special pharmacy who would come to your home and do tx, anyone had any experience of this?

Rather looking forward to meeting Dr and finding out whether there is anything or not.


----------



## HelenFS

*Sarah* - I was in from 1pm but had to wait to be seen. The lady who was in for the IVIG had been in since 10.45am so it will have been the same one. She was still having more saline attached when I made a mad dash for the station at 2.40pm! Good luck with your LAD results. 

*Suitcase* - Welcome to the thread! I had my first intralipids drip yesterday and it was really quick (25 mins) but Dr Gorgy knew I was in a rush. You won't be able to speed up IVIG though. Dr Gorgy does prefer to do a combination of intralipids and ivig at the moment but I am only having intralipids because it is a frozen cycle and I might not even get to that stage. You can read and take a laptop if you want - hope you are good at one handed typing because I would have thought that the hand you've got the drip in will be too painful to move esp. the movements of typing (but maybe I am just a wimp! ). Good luck 

*Sprinkles * - Good news on your appointment with Dr Gorgy. I have to say that I don't understand much about the LIT/LAD and TH1/TH2 thing at all. - *Choice*??  I have looked on the threads but they mainly say that they need LIT without actually saying why so I am a bit confused! Re. IVIG and intralipids, well, intralipids is a non blood product that is used to reduce nk cells in the same way as IVIG. It is soy bean oil and egg yolk based and it has had some good results so far although Dr Gorgy is using a combo of intralipids and ivig fro most ladies. I am just having intralipids and hope just to have them if I need a fresh cycle in the future. Healthcare at home is the name of the pharmacy service that do intralipids at home and they provide a nurse to administer it.

*Choice* - Hope you are getting on ok?

Well, I've just had my first prednisolone and clexane jab. I found the injection fine to give but did find that it burns for a while afterwards. 

Hope everyone is ok

Helen


----------



## Maarias

If you're looking for cheaper acupuncture try the London Acupuncture Clinic  - I used them for two of my cycles ;-) - they have a clinic in Harley Street, one in Ealing and one in Chiswick - a lot of the London Girls use them!

ZW is very expensive!


----------



## Choice4

Suitcase
I think Helen has answered most of the questions, yes you can take a laptop, but remember to pack extension cord/lead, in case you are sitting far from the socket. You may be there for about 3 hrs. Also take a book or movie in case you are tired of doing one thing, but you may be busy talking to other ladies and may nor know when time flies.

Sprinkile  don't worry about your notes Dr G , would do all the tests including AMH, it is expensive so budget from £1500 to £2000, may be less

Healthcare at home ( 08703664640) or (0870240051can send a nurse to your house to give you the ivig or intalipid, i have had it done before , check with them .

For LAD, this test is not done all the time, mostly done for people who have had a M/C or a child, but i haven't had a child and i requested the test to be on the safe side.
If LAD is low or negative then you need LIT, which can be your DH's blood if you don't have a DQ match.

Please get the book "Is your body baby friendly " by Dr Alan Beer, from Amazon
It explains all about the immune problems and treatment


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Helen and Choice. Will def take my laptop - I'm pretty good at one handed typing and it will keep me occupied whilst I'm there. Book is also a good idea.
Silly question but can I not move around at all when having the drip then? What if I need the loo?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## sarahh

Hi all - yes, think they saw me coming at the ZW clinic!!  They suggested having about 6 sessions between now and 2ww!!!  I bet!!!  Still part of me thinks I'll do anything to make it work - if only we knew what that magic formula was eh?!!!  

Suitcase - the IVIG and intralipids are intravenous - so like a saline drip - I think the needle is in back of hand or in crease of arm where they usually take blood - wherever the best vein is - the substance is hooked up on one of those tall stands with wheels - I expect you can go to loo if desperate but only one handed    Best to go before it starts I would have thought   

Sprinkles - I think the regularity of your visits to London really depends on what your situation is and what tx you actually need.  I was told by Mr G that blood testing for hormones will start about day 3 of stimms then a few days later and poss every other day.  So fairly regular but not quite as bad as ARGC.  He will also scan on a few occasions.  I believe if you need IVIG and Intralipids that he does one of each before your egg collection.  If you can arrange to get blood tests done near to your home and the results sent to him the same day then he is fine with that because I asked but obviously you'll need to see him if you need a scan.  So the answer is - fairly frequently once you start stimms. 

Maarias - did you rate the London Acu Clinic??  Did you ever try ZW?  I have a huge bruise on my stomach after the needle they put in there - wasn't expecting that at all as only fine tiny needles - is that normal?  I've never tried acu before?!    I'm only used to the huge bruises when I do a rubbish job at injecting myself!!  

Helen FS - is Prednisolone a jab - I thought it was a tab??  Where do you do Clexane - tummy, thigh or bum??  Does anyone know if Mr G uses the Gestone jabs - from what I've read about them they are horrid and leave you with a lumpy bum!!!! Well lumpier than normal that is after eating all that Easter Choc    

Sarah h x


----------



## HelenFS

*Sarah*,

Prednisolone is a tablet, it was just the way I wrote it that confused you! Clexane jabs have been fine so far (but I've only done 2!) I'm injecting into my tummy where there is ample flesh and keeping away from my tummy button. I was really impressed with myself yesterday as I had read that clexane can cause awful bruising but I hadn't got anything so was feeling a bit smug  Then I got up this morning and found a little bruise (it is less than 1cm) on yesterday's site but that I can cope with. I think Dr G does use Gestone, yes, because when I was talking to the lady who was in for IVIG (the mysterious ivig lady ) she was having a double whammy of tablets and gestone injections. If I see her again, I'll ask her if she has a lumpy bum! 

Helen x


----------



## gbnut

You do get a lumpy bum!!!!!!! But you get used to it. just make sure you move around all the quadrants and not always the same spot. 



When having ivig upstairs or down you can still go to the loo you just take drip with u. or he unhooks you to let you go. When i had ivig i was upstairs with lots of ladies but unfortunaely non of them spoke any english and found it quite boring as they all talked very loudly to themselves and i had trouble concentrating on my book!!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## Maarias

Sarah,
I have no idea if acup. makes  a difference - I've had it on all of my cyles, and two of them led to a strong bfp, so maybe it helps  

London Acup. Clinic is good - I have seen Christina and Daniel there - they are both very nice


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies,

Thanks for info, greatly appreciated, no ASOS shopping for me this weekend then, best save my spondolies for the tests.

Do have the Alan Beer book and am trying to get through it best I can but my there is a lot to digest.  It all makes sense but there are so many things.

Off to do another couple of chapters hopefully.

Take care x


----------



## sarahh

What is ASOS shopping  

Phoned Mr G this afternoon to find out my blood results but no answer so left a message.  He then phoned me back about 7.30pm sounded like he was in a busy restuarant / bar and said he hadn't been in to office all day so didn't know!!  So I guess none of us were having any treatments done today??!! 

Is it me or does anyone find Mr G's receptionist a bit distant - she never really seems to smile at us!!  Wondering if its something we've said!!   

Have a nice weekend everyone  

Sarah h x


----------



## Choice4

Dr Gorgy's receptionist told me she is a bit home sick, she is from S. Africa
So maybe she has a lot on her mind.

But the good thing is that Dr Gorgy is looking after us well, and we work with him directly, which is good


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

ASOS is online website that do fashion brands at high street prices, some really good deals to be had.  Think ASOS stands for As Seen On Screen, or As Seen On Stars something like that.

S x


----------



## sarahh

Hi all, Sprinkles - I thought it was some kind of shopping speak like BOGOF or something  

Well i phoned Mr G this am to find out my latest blood results only to find yet more issues - I have low LAD (and as luck would have it we decided NOT to have DQ Alpha done last week to "save" £200 so now we have to spend more on another trip to London!) and I also tested positive for MTHFR - Heterzygous (still trying to grasp what this means!).    I really feel that there is a huge wall up against us and am wondering whether to just concentrate on DD but I can't seem to let go of wanting another baby!  But I know I'm lucky to have one.......  

My DH is really against going to Greece if we need LIT there (if DQ Alpha match) so I'm feeling a bit confused about it all tbh!  All in all feeling very   

Wondering if anyone else on here has these issues as well.  If anyone has had to travel to Greece how have they found it??  I understand from the LIT thread that getting an appt can be hard work but how is it travelling there, getting to clinic etc.?  

Hoping everyone else has had a better day than me!! 

Sarah h x


----------



## Choice4

Sarah
sorry to hear about your result, but the good news is that you now know, where the problem is
For MTHFR, you need high dose folic acid and vitamin (Folgard)

For the low LAD you need LIT, if you DH does not want to go to greece you can use Dr Armstrong, even if you have one match, so don't worry about it.

Check the site below
there is a post about LIT in greece

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95742.315


----------



## Maarias

Sarah,
Sorry to hear you're feeling down hun.
I know what you mean about not wanting to let go of having another one. I know how lucky I am to have ds, who we had so easily on our first go. I was going to give up last year, but then we got pregnant and lost the baby at 18+ wks due to incompetent cervix (possibly immune and GBS related). 
I'm still very upset about it all, as we didn't get sufficient early monitoring by our hospital either. (As ds was born at 33wks we should have been seen as high risk this time but weren't - possibly cos the cut off for high risk is 34 wks). We also weren't aware of the importance of being seen as high risk this time - I just assumed this pregnancy would go like the last  
I'm had my DQ Alpha done last Tuesday, and will call Dr. G about it this week. Like you I'm not sure about going to Greece (although my mum is well up for it!).
I think Dr. G said that he will try and see whether LIT in London is enough for us. 
Re. LAD he said that I don't have enough antibodies to dh's blood.
What I don't understand is: if we've already had one child why would there be a problem all of a sudden in terms of LIT tx.? I know that immunes can get overactive after one pregnancy (as I found out to my cost!).

I am waiting to start frozen medicated cycle this month (waiting for AF to show up!) - my skin has suddenly got really dry so am concerned this may be an immune flare up which quite possibly doesn't bode well!
I was hoping to lose some weight before starting tx again but have decided I need to do this cycle this month.

My lining was too thin last month on natural cycle, but hopefully the medications (hrt and viagra) will help now!

Mx
What I don't understand is if


----------



## sarahh

Hi Maarias - no its all a bit tricky understanding this isn't it.  I think the difficult thing for me is knowing whether I need all this tx as I haven't actually had a pg since DD - altho of course I am so sorry about what you've been thro   and I obviously wouldn't want that so guess you have to throw everything you have at the tx.  If that means going to Greece....... its just a question of persuading DH!!!   

Hope your cycle this month goes well. 

Sarah x


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Im having trouble deciding between Fert. Academy and the Lister for my last go. I want to give myself the best chance as nearly 44. I have had immune tests at fert. academy but hav not started any tx yet. Any of your experiences of either clinic will be gratefully recieved


----------



## Maarias

If you have immune issues I would go with FGA. The Lister is a good clinic but does no monitoring after 12 wks, if you do go with the Lister, you can always get Dr. G to do the immunes monitoring alongside them.


----------



## superted

I would echo what mariaas had said I was also at the Lister and they are not quite on top of things are Dr G is.  I only wished I had gone and seen him years ago.  HOwever you can use him just for your cycle and still go to the Lister as I thought they were a good clinic and just ask him to work alongside you.  I am pretty sure he would be happy to do that after he suggests some more testing etc.

Good luck.

S x


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

I maybe taking IGvig and intralipids with humaria, aspirin and other drugs i think as advised by dr g. (Im really nervous about taking drugs i havnt had before....were a lot of you scared....how did you find the experience, did you have any side effects.....are there any dangers in taking any of the above drugs....im assuming as they are to make us baby friendly, they are safe to take?!

DP and I were wondering if it is common to ttc naturally whilst having immune treatment instead of having ivf at same time. If so, has anyone here concieved this way?

Also, not sure if sore (.)(.) around CD 16 - 20ish could mean pg....as i have had last two months whilst ttc.


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

Well had my appointment with Dr Gorgy yesterday, what a lovely man, very hospitable and explained everything wonderfully.

We decided to have all the tests done apart from LAD and DQ Alpha at this stage.  Had blood taken and thats on its way to America.  Also had a hysteroscopy, cant believe could have it done there and then, no waiting lists or anything amazing.  Anyone else had hysteroscopy or hysterosalpingography and found it amazingly painful.  When I had my HSG at beginning of tx was doubled over with pain when had this done but just thought it was a fluke, but had hysteroscopy yesterday and was exactly the same.  Was really embarassed and felt a bit of a wus.  Had some painkillers and managed to get through it on second attempt but only just.  Anyone else had issues with this?

Anyway test results back in a week, so in between times need to get in touch with my clinic and explain to them what I've been up to and how to co-ordinate this with next tx, hopefully they will be supportive, fingers crossed.

Angels4Me ~ I too am a little nervous about taking additional drugs, but am willing to try anything to get that dream, and DrG put me so much at ease its more the clinic I think could be difficult.  Good luck anyways x


----------



## HelenFS

Hi everyone,

Sprinkles - I'm pleased to hear that you found Dr Gorgy to be nice. He really does take time to explain things and makes sure that you are clear with a plan. I've been impressed with him!  

Angels4me - I was very nervous about taking prednisolone, clexane and having intralipids to begin with. I'm also on anti-thyroid drugs and tomorrow I'll be starting gestone. I've not experienced any side effects at all and have felt in good hands knowing that I can contact Dr Gorgy with any concerns and speak to him at any point. Prednisolone and clexane are commonly used drugs.  

Maarias - We met in the clinic on Monday. Hope you are feeling better now about using your blast frostie  for a FET cycle?  

Well, I am waiting for the embryos to be thawed on Friday. I've had two intralipids infusions and I'm hoping that it has brought down the NKs. Had a bit of a set back on Monday as Dr Gorgy told me that the embryologists at LWC had said that they don't think our 4 frosties are good enough quality to attempt to culture to blast stage. I started to get quite down about it but now I just want some of our frosties to survive the thaw and get to replacement. I've been told that it will happen either Fri, Sat or very slim possibility Mon. 

Hope everyone is ok?

Helen x


----------



## sarahh

Hi just a quick one from me, Helen FS - hope the big thaw goes really well.  

So you girls were taking Mr G's time on Monday then   I tried to phone him a million times!!!  He seemed to have a very busy day on Monday!  

I was trying to sort out getting my blood taken locally to where I live and then couriered to London but I needed Mr G to send a letter to the hospital where I was having the blood drawn for them to be able to do it - obviously didn't want to book a courier until I'd managed to get hold of him - he finally phoned me about 3.40pm when I was in the middle of the playground at the local zoo with DD    Trying to hear / decipher what he was saying was a little more interesting than usual.  I felt so awful I had to keep asking him to repeat himself, I just wanted the ground to swallow me up!!!  And poor 2yr old impatient DD was being told to sit down patiently when the swings etc. were in her sights.........    

Oh well, blood taken and couriered to london successfully on Tues morning - hopefully now being analysed at RFU!  Can't wait for those results !!!!!  Yet more bad news no doubt (think the worst then you can't be disappointed is my way of thinking at the moment after all my other results  ).  

Sprinkles - where is your clinic - can't you just use Mr G for all tx?  Where did you have your hysto?  At his clinic or at the LWC?  Did he just offer to do it there and then??  I've not had one yet so got that pleasure to experience   

Hope everyone else doing ok.  

Sarah h xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Had my first intralipids today - wow it was busy there...Mr G running nearly an hour late and lots of ladies 'hooked up' - if any of you were there, then hello!!

All went well, so it's back Monday for ivig - bit more nervous about that one as apparently takes longer and more potential to be unpleasant....

Hope everyone else is doing well, good luck to all whatever stage you are at,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maarias

Thanks Helen.
I will keep my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.   
I have decided to keep our blast at the Lister - am having a scan on Monday to check lining and then intralipid drip later that morning


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi sarah h, my clinic is Manchester, so quite a way from Dr G.  If I could afford the time off work I would definitely try and have all tx done with him, but just cant do that at the moment.  Plus I’m lucky enough to be on NHS tx at minute so need to make most of that.  Yes had hyst at his clinic, there and then.  Was good to get it all done whilst we were down in London.  It might be you don’t need to have one luvvie if you’ve already got children, I’m not sure.


----------



## Choice4

Sprinkle
Just checking, are you sure it was hysteroscopy at the clininc
When he does his scan, it shows up on the TV mounted on the wall, is that what you had.
I taught for hysteroscopy you have to have light sedation, and you see thw womb as red cavity, and sometimes they print it out on photos
Is that what you had!!


----------



## HelenFS

Hi ladies,

*Maarias* - I think you have made the right decision to keep your blast where it was. It was obviously a tricky decision and you don't want to be worrying about whether the embryologists are of the same calibre etc. Good luck with your lining scan and intralipids on Monday xxx

*Sarahh* - Glad you got your blood test sorted out and couriered to London. I've got everythinmg crossed for you that they come back fine but understand why you have taken that approach - I am like that! When do you get your results? xxx

*Sprinkles * - Not long till you get your blood results now is it? Have you got stuff sorted with your clinic in Manchester? Sorry to hear that the hysteroscopy was painful. xxx

*Choice* - It isn't long until your hysteroscopy is it? Hope you are ok. xxx

*Angels4me* - Sorry I've not had chance to pm you back hun I will do. As a I said before I've not had any side effects to any of the drugs and the intralipids is essentially soy bean oil and egg yolk. I understand your nerves though but you soon get used to taking all the drugs! xxx

*Suitcase * - Good luck with your IVIG on Monday - I am sure it will be fine, at least you can feel confident knowing that you are having it done in Dr Gorgy's clinic with him keeping a close eye on you. It does get very busy in his office doesn't it?! xxx

Quick update - I had the surviving 2 out of 4 frosties replaced yesterday pm. I found Dr Gorgy to be brill and everyone at LWC were fab too. I felt really comfortable and at ease. Fingers crossed! 

Helen xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck with the 2WW Helen, hope it brings positive news  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sprinkles

Oh you got me thinking now, I'm sure he said it was a hysteroscopy.  It definately wasnt a hysterosalpingogram as he said that this generally just looks at the tubes rather than the cavity and thats what he wanted to see was the cavity.  He did the usual scan with the vaginal usual thing and I didnt see this on the tv on the wall, but when he did through the cervix procedure I did.  It was similar to the HSG as there was a balloon on the end of the catheter which he filled up with air and then put dye in as well, but that didnt show up as red and I certainly didnt get photos but that could be to do with me wanting to get it over and done with.  I'm thinking now I only had the very basic quick visual of the uterus and not an indepth one, which DrG did mention at the time that he'd seen enough but would like to look a bit further but I just couldnt take any more.

From what I've read on internet there are diagnostic hysteroscopy using a smaller hysteroscope, and operational hysteroscopy, with first one using no anaesthetic and second one with.  But then there are other sites that say they all involve anaesthetic of some description whether local or general.  


Helen hope 2WW goes well, fingers crossed for you.  Spoke to Manchester and they cant help me until I actually get some results which should be mid next week, fingers crossed.

Hope everyones having a good weekend x


----------



## Maarias

I have had a hysteroscopy done at ARGC - this was performed under sedation.

I also had a procedure with Dr. G last week involving a baloon being inserted and then being filled with water. This is just to check your womb and in my case to make sure there were not adhesions following the m/c - this is a relatively straightforward although slightly painful procedure. I'm wondering whether this is what you had as well. I was there on Thursday - were you in the waiting room afterwards with dh?? I think I might have seen you?


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi Mariaas

Yes I had exactly how you describe with the balloon, it wasnt me luvvie in the waiting room though, we went on Tuesday.  There were 2 ladies with drips up having intrapilids on the Tuesday though if anyone was in there then, a belated hello.

S x


----------



## CaroB

Hi Sprinkles

I was one of the Tuesday ladies! Was a bit freaked out as it was the first time of having intralipids and Dr G had had difficulty getting a vein which had been really painful and made me worried that the liquid was just going into my arm! Doh - how stupid am I? It was fine. Had another round on Friday and embryo transfer on Sunday so just chilling now and hoping all this stuff is doing the trick.

The other lady having intralipids on Tuesday was about 5 weeks pregnant, so the intralipids seemed to have done her some good. I sat next to another pregnant lady on Friday who'd had intralipids and ivig. Sitting next to all these pregnant people has been very positive!

Good luck to everyone. 

Caroline


----------



## Angels4Me

anyone here not having IVIG because it is a blood product?? Im due to start tx but am nervous about having a blood product


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

And especially to those of you I chatted to at Dr G's today. We didn't exchange names but I'm the one going to Reprofit in Czech Republic  
Hope you all got home OK and good luck with the next steps  

My ivig took 3 hours today and I feel totally exhausted now....didn't feel like this after the intrallipids so wonder if this is having more effect. Only time will tell I guess

Angels4Me - I'm having mix of ivig and intralipids for cost reasons. Dr G would have prefered all ivig I think. I am aware it's a blood product but I've googled a bit and read a few things and believe that they would have it properly tested for any problems and beyond that I'm just trying not to think about it too much   Since I started this IVF journey I've put so many drugs into my system that I've kind of reached the point where another one doesn't seem to make much difference. 
Understand your concerns, but for me at least, I guess I've more or less got to 'I'll try anything if there's a chance it will work' point

Love and luck to all of us,
Suitcase
x


----------



## gbnut

If any of you dontae blood and you have IVIG you will no longer be able to donate blood. I had ivig several times and it made me tired afterwards and had flu like symptoms for a day and then was fine.

Best of luck to everyone on 2 ww. Fingers crossed for you.

Susan x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, I didn't know that about donating blood. I have done in the past but recently not been able to anyway due to travelling a lot with work to places with malaria etc - every time I tried to give blood they would say "Oh no, you've been to China/India/Philippines etc so you can't"...so I kind of gave up in the end it was so difficult

Shame as it's a great thing to do...

No flu symptoms (yet) but do feel super tired this eve, wish I didn't have to be up at 5.30am tomorrow for flight to Prague   Oh well, can sleep when I get there I guess  

Suitcase
x


----------



## kateyl

Hi everyone

Sorry to barge in but I would like some help/opinions please.

I am Gorgy success story. We got our bfp 2nd time around and our son is now 22 months. During the pregnancy I was taking the usual suspects: prednisolone, clexane, aspirin, Ivig........and all went well. 

I was never that thrilled about the Ivig because blood products scare me but losing the pregnancy scared me more.

I am now ready to go again (must be mad!!) and spoke to the great G today. He informed me that he wants me to have humira twice in the next month before stims as my tnf levels are very slightly raised (last time it was my nk cells which appear fine right now!).

I am very concerned yet again and just wondering if any of you have had humira and what it is like etc etc

Any words of wisdom will really help me.

Thanks

Katey


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katey some of the ARGC girls have had humira as well so maybe ask there too.  I can't help you only been an IVIG girl!
At one point TNF alpha was high adn ARGC discussed it but it went back to normal and NK was more of an issue!
L x


----------



## kateyl

L
Thanks ... I guess that these results can be up and down and that's why I am loathe to take more stuff that may/may not be necessary. Plus I cannot afford constant re-tests!! 

I'll definitely check the thread you mentioned. You're a star!

x


----------



## karen

HI all,

havent been on for a while as licking my wounds after my bfn. I got a result of 4.9 on test day and had to go back to see if it was going up or down (down) which is the second time its happened to me.

I've had plenty of ivig's and intralipids now. The ivig's are screened and the argc gives you a paper telling you all about it which is very reassuring. Dr g doesnt give you anything but perhaps if you ask....?

I dont know about humira either - its the only one I'd be worried about as I have heard people concerned about it.

I too had isues with Dr G's secretary. The girl he had before xmas was lovely and very warm and welcoming but I found the girl curt and distant - I thought she didnt like me so tried hard to be nice but perhaps I'm not the only one....?

We're going for a follow up with Dr G next week. Do you think he would do a cycle with only intralipids instead of ivig and intralipids? I haven't got the £'s to spend on gambling with ivig again as it doesnt seem to do me much good. (they only time I got pg I had no ivig or intralips!)

x


----------



## CaroB

Hi Katey

I've tried Humira with this cycle (currently on 2ww) but have been a bit nervous about it, and I'm not sure I'd do it again. No side effects, and it did bring down my levels slightly. However it does seem to be pretty controversial and something about it makes me feel uneasy - I'm not sure what! Someone else posted a message from Geoff Sher in the states who has stopped using Humira and is now using intralipids to treat high TNF-A. I asked Dr Gorgy about it last time I was in. He feels that intralipids looks promising but that there's also a role for Humira. However if you have a bit of time and the inclination maybe you could try a dose of intralipids and see what effect they have on your TNF-A levels? Intralipids are £350 whereas Humira is nearly £800 for a month. If the intralipids don't work they at least won't do you any harm. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Caroline


----------



## kateyl

Karen...very sorry to hear of your bfn. I have found that Dr G does whatever you want - he may not agree (he is very keen on Ivig) but he respects your choices. I hate all this intervention and he knows it well. I remember researching the 'best' plasma in 2006 when I got pg and he got some in for me (think it was swiss). So if you tell him that you cannot afford or want another ivig cycle he will do his very best for you using whatever else he can. Just sit him down and tell him. Good luck next week.

Caroline - I know nothing about humira really but I just got anxious when G mentioned it. I have chewed it over all night and I am going to refuse it. I will definitely take your advice re intralipids....is there an article anywhere that discusses it Financially it would definitely be more suitable - it's bad enough paying for ivig and humira but then paying for the chicago tests on top.......There must be another way!
I see from your 'bio' that you have really had a tough time what with one thing and another. I was also told that I had blocked tubes, then told they were not and then told that they were .....so confusing! I am keeping everything crossed for you - babydust sent your way!!!!


----------



## Maarias

Hi,
I think Dr. G's secretary is quite nice, just a bit shy I think cos she's still a bit new in London.

re. Humira - I agree it's scary and expensive, although Dr. G is very keen on it.

Karen, so sorry re. your bfn - big hugs. I am in the same boat, got pregnant very quickly first time, but have just lost a pregnancy and it was horrible. I think sometimes something can happen to your body after one pregnancy, it just decides it doesn't like it anymore. Have you looked into LIT. Dr. G. thinks this may be an option for me, luckily I have no dq alpha matches with dh, although have not antibodies to his blood despite having carried two of our babies...very odd.

If we do a fresh cycle I will have LIT with Dr. armstrong. I think it's worth checking with ARGC re. your TNF levels. Mine weren't very high, so am wondering whether I really need humira.

It's frustrating having a low positive. I had one at ARGC - had a reading of 6. but at least it shows that something is trying to implant. Sometimes I think it's just about embryo quality. We had a hatching blast last time, which pretty much stuck straight away. I have one more hatching one on ice now, unfortunately my lining isn't doing as well as it could - barely reached 6mm on Monday, so am keeping everything crossed for the next scan on Friday.

Anyone got any ideas to get my lining to behave?? am on viagra, progynova, oestrogen patches, aspiring and clexane at the mo.! 

mx


----------



## HelenFS

Maarias,

I know people had mentioned things to improve lining when you were trying to boost it last time. I had a search and didn't think anyone had mentioned this:_'an enzyme called bromelain, a derivative of pineapple, that is gaining noteriety in its ability to build uterine lining. A bromelain tablet with every meal would be the way to go'._ Sorry if someone already mentioned it! 

Hope everyone is ok.

Helen xxx


----------



## CaroB

Hi Katey

There was a post on one of the Humira threads of Dr Sher's response to a question. Not sure how to make it appear as a quote! So have pasted it below. Dr Gorgy told me the other day that the people who had been using intralipids most consistently, and getting good results, are Carolyn Coulam and Geoff Sher but I'm not sure what they've published on it. His view seemed to be that it looked promising but wasn't the magic answer to all our problems, just one element of treatment that would help. But it could be just what you need.

Question

I was wondering if it is possible to get the same effects or greater what intralipids versus IVIG for raised Cytokines. I have elevated cytokines and have been doing IVIG every other week to try to lower them. First one 6 days into cycle. I am using DE/DS. Second one 5 days past 5 day embryo transfer and I am scheduled to do one more on a positive pregnancy test this coming Monday. I know the cytokines lower very little with the IVIG and I most likely will have to continue therapy with IVIG every 3-4 weeks though the entire pregnancy. My TH1 cytokines are 56. I did 4 injections of Humira only one week apart for one month and it brought many cytokine levels down from 62 to now 52. I believe the Humira made most of the difference in lowering the cytokines and know fro past experiance IVIG only helps a little for me in lowering those cytokines., I guess I am hoping intralipds work as well if not better for lowering my raised cytokines. That would be a blessing!
I would love to use intralipids if possible. I will go broke using IVIG. I would love your opinion of this and if it helps lower cytokines as well as IVIG. I do NOT have have elevated NKs!
  

Answer - Dr Sher

Intralipid DOES exactly that. It lowes TH-1 cytokine activity.

As for Humira: I have been involved in ART-related immunology since 1992 and in fact in 1993 I authored the first paper supporting the selective use of immunotherapy for immunologic implantation dysfunction and ever since have remained a strong protagonist of such treatments as heparin in cases where certain antiphospholipids are present and IVIG, in cases of Natural Killer cell cytotoxicity/activation (Nka+) .I was one of the first to consider using the TH-1 cytokine blocker, Enbrel ( and Humira) for NKa+, only to find it to be ineffective. I now believe that the use of these TH-1 blockers might even be prejudicial because of the fact that by virtually completely blocking the activity of TH-1 cytokines, TNF-alpha and Interferon-gamma, the presence of which is probably required to facilitate early embryo implantation.

While there have been numerous publications which overall support the selective use of heparin IVIG, there has to date, not been a single publication in an accredited medical journal, in support of a beneficial effect of THI-blockers on embryo implantation.
I therefore do NOT advocate the use of either Enbrel or Humira in cases of embryo implantation dysfunction/failure.


Geoff Sher
Report to moderator  Logged
Choice4


----------



## Choice4

Hi
this is the humaria thread here, see link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173020.0

As for me I had my hysteroscopy today at the Lister hospital
It went well, the Dr did not really see anything, no scar tissue, no clot, no adhesions
He took an endo biopsy and has placed me on estrogen

I would be seeing Dr Gorgy, soon to discuss the next step


----------



## dakota

New home this way........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192381.0


----------

